# Sticky  Member Photo Thread



## Judy

Post your pic, if you dare :rofl:

I'll start - here's me:


----------



## bullybabe

uhhhhh...do I have too?????????

Okay don't get scared!!!


----------



## Ottis Driftwood

This is me its the only pic i have of myself on here so dont laugh lol


----------



## Jenny Poo

Here's me ..


----------



## Bullygirl807

Not the best picture but here is me and the hubby in 2004 :love2:


----------



## smokey_joe

Here I am.

Sorry the pic. sucks I'll see if I can find a better one. Jenny Poo, love your eyes.


----------



## cane76

ofk,
nice fork "N" horn,hehe,just kinding,thats a small 6 pointer..Looks like the black tail weve got in the california costal range..


----------



## cane76

:clap: :woof: ,very nice,welcome again....


----------



## TheGingerBreadman

*Ha Ha Ha Halloween*


----------



## PittieLover

Here is one of me trying to entertain myself at work... lol









And there is one of my white ass legwith my tat... :roll:







Sorry guys - couldn't get this pic any smaller... I was bored :hammer:


----------



## Ottis Driftwood

Check out this ugly ass mug lol thats why you shouldnt jump straight outta bed and let someone snap a shot of you lol sorry for all the uglyness


----------



## redog

Ottis Driftwood said:


> Check out this ugly ass mug lol thats why you shouldnt jump straight outta bed and let someone snap a shot of you lol sorry for all the uglyness


I know all about morning ugly, check this tired mug


----------



## cane76

heres a photo of me and my brother,sorry about him and his stupid middle finger,i hope you all forgive me,lol....


----------



## GSDBulldog

Here's a "Myspace style" picture I editted. I like how it came out:










Me & Pixie:


----------



## ZildjiansMommy

Not the best, But Its Me. <3. And yes TONS of sexy-ness going on. Love all the photos.


----------



## cane76

cool photo suicide!!are you a punker?


----------



## ericschevy

What a handsome guy I am....LOL


----------



## aimee235

A newer pic of me and one of my baby Abby


----------



## American_Pit13

Me


----------



## bradthepit

Oh well here goes nufink!!!!!!!
UI`ll probably get banned now eh???:stick:


----------



## American_Pit13

cane76 said:


> heres a photo of me and my brother,sorry about him and his stupid middle finger,i hope you all forgive me,lol....


I think I have seen you before in woodland lol. Not kidding at all. At a store or somthin. lol.


----------



## cane76

what were you doing in woodland?yeah,its a possability..


----------



## aimee235

Well since I cut my hair I think I need to put a new pic. lol.


----------



## cane76

very cute.


----------



## ErikH

Here's me in all my glory  lol


----------



## BlueDiva




----------



## blondie03044

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










ok there i am.....i kinda look a little ruff, i got stuck in those famous fl down pours....

p.s. thats me and karma up: 
maybe one of these days ill get a good pic up


----------



## blondie03044

*me and JASON BRITTON!!!!  SW '08*

for thoes of u that dont know who he is he is the number one stunter in the world he has his own show on speed called super street. i was soooo nervous lol and im not one to get star struck. i think i must have had a flock of butterflies in my stomache lol.


----------



## wheezie

heres a pic of me from a couple years ago at the crack of frigin dawn christmas morning


----------



## MetalGirl30

Hi, it's me with my hubby at a friends house...partying of course!!!


----------



## cane76

*Me and mongo in front of"curtis's style shop in "oak park"
Holdin it down...*


----------



## ericschevy

This is only one of two that I even have of me..


----------



## cane76

****** said:


> There are some nice looking women and men here!
> 
> Most people think I'm a man, because of my screen name, lol. For future reference... I am female!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my daughter.


HELLO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Sampsons Dad

YYYYYYYAANKKKEEEEEEESSSSSSSS!!!!!!WOOOO!!!!!!!

Me and Lila (a dogo female) reading 1st Samuel...lol


----------



## megz

hmmm lets see....

Halloween last year









and me normally


----------



## chic4pits

jen first off love the eyes..this is me and my hubbie..


----------



## money_killer

when i first got my dog about mid last year.










me and the GF on australia day


----------



## ericschevy

Not sure if I already posted this but here's me..


----------



## Marty

I thought I'd posted in this thread... anyway here's the ole man...


----------



## Roxy_Nie

This was a cool idea..My hubby and I...


----------



## Indica

Oh cool!

I can show my psychotic self. Yes. I am a hippie. And I am older than I look. DON'T JUDGE ME FOO! x)


----------



## blondie03044

just an updated pic...


----------



## maggiesmommie

Me and my other 1/2


----------



## Cain714

Me and Big Cain dog


----------



## redog

Me and my girl Liberty


----------



## JCsmoke

me and blaze giving her a bath at my uncles house
then my partners bike and me and me and my boy on the boat


----------



## reddoggy

's me baby!!!


----------



## Marty

The old man...


----------



## Marty

reddoggy said:


> is that post ot pre op?


If your asking if this was before or after the heart attack it was after... had one of the dogs out


----------



## bullybabe

Ok here is a new one of me. I now don't like the other plus it's from like 3/4 yrs ago.


----------



## ericschevy

Well, Now that i'm single I guess I wouldn't hurt.
I'm single and fun loving ladies..lol


----------



## ~StangChick~

Yeah Metallica!!!

couple pics of myself...


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe

updated pic with my new do lol (not a chick)









my pony tail pic lookin all lost lol









my sis and i [me on the right]


----------



## Sadie

LOL .. you men act like your in highschool again ! Do I need to send a perametic your way ? LMFAO ... Here is an update of me










JK here I really am


----------



## ~StangChick~

on my way too work, i know I look thrilled..haha..i really do hate the morning, especially when its like 2 degrees.


----------



## pitbulllover27870

~StangChick~ said:


> nice car, yeah its actually a 96..i wish it was a 95 cobra..but it will do.


i wanted to post these pics for you stangchick, this is my 68 coupe, i sold it over the summer like a dumbass.. miss it very much but i guess you live and learn


----------



## cane76

Me and freind after a work/play session with the pitbulls.








laying the hammer down.








preparing to lay the hammer down
















and long after laying muliple hammers down[multiple times,lol.]
makes me a little psychotic,hehehehe!!!!!!!!!!!the ex and the present both happy togheter as for me?talk to the opiod cuz the brain dont understand


----------



## cane76

Im convinced the red in my eyes,every photo is the devil himself,ya you guys are right stay out of california,far,far away,we done lost are mind!
not a joke!


----------



## megz

lil late but hey..... what my new years was......LOL!!


----------



## redog

*me again*

with Cassidy


----------



## smith family kennels

ok I guess I'll give in blahhh I don't take good pics I'm always behind the camera.

This is me









This is my son









This is Nate the man of the house


----------



## American_Pit13

Me and my Mexican food.ummm








Me and Fish my daughter ( real name is Aimee lol)








Fish and Rosey








And Jeremy. Pretty good lookin fella.


----------



## Feari-Neko

that is me and some of my extreme style ^^
i got many more to show but we start by this the more recent is the SPOOKY shot on february 4th.. what ya think?? (yeah im a rock'n roll girl)


----------



## princesstrish617

Here I am!


----------



## ZildjiansMommy

*This would be me. *


----------



## money_killer

me and the gf at a music festival


----------



## meganc66

Myself and a poodle after grooming









Before the hair change:









After:









Oh, and natural hair:









Haha okay I'm done posting pictures


----------



## dan'sgrizz

*Dan Lee y Maverick*


----------



## alphamum82

Well, since I'm new might as well see a pic of me right away eh? LOL


----------



## maggiesmommie

Heres some newer pics of us....They are our engagement pics and they were done on 3-19-09


----------



## sw_df27

Me Today


----------



## pitbullmomma

This is me...


----------



## BedlamBully

Updated of me. Its finally getting warm here. Hurray!


----------



## vdubbinya

well let me just say...if we had a gopitbull in person meetin i would be in trouble!!!!


----------



## pitbulllover27870

found a couple recents of my chubby ass lol

me and nicole


















me metal mike and donnie


----------



## smith family kennels

heres an old pic lmao I dont have my picture taken often so enjoy what you can get Im the photo freak in my house so the camera is always in my hands


----------



## MISSAPBT

oh fun! heres me 









dont ask me what im doing in this one cuz i dont even no myself HAHA


----------



## PeanutsMommy

alright here is a family picture of us


----------



## Daynes

Guess I been on here long enough...

Me and bf in Vegas for NY's









Daughter Abby and I on the gawd awful ferris wheel









One of my fav things to do!


----------



## pitbulllover27870

me and my cousin sean.. lol peep the jager on my shirt


----------



## vdubbinya

heres a couple. and since u showed ur SRT-4 , i gotcha


----------



## Chicago

Here is me!


----------



## MISSAPBT

Cleavland Steamer said:


> oke: MOAR PICS!!!


only one more


----------



## GOODGIRL75

http://www.gopitbull.com/picture.php?albumid=740&pictureid=6684 just me


----------



## ZildjiansMommy

Newer Photo Of My Fathead.


----------



## pitbulllover27870

hahahahahaha lmao found a good drunken pic of me from a while back(and no those arent my teeth lol and im covered in fish food cuz i tried to swim in the fish tank lol


----------



## luoozer

ps- im not the not the girl..and dont mind my eyes, the mushy's were just starting to wear offf.


----------



## BmoreTrue

*A few of me and the fam.
my bros my mother and I (me on the far right)








me and my bros








me and my popdukes at the shop








and a few of me and my lovely girlfriend















*


----------



## meganc66

i chopped off my hair like 2 days ago
so i figured i'd post a pic. haha


----------



## meganc66

haha thanks guys 

my hair was pretty durn long, this was it before:









i needed a change. lmao. so i def got one! but i really love it, SO MUCH EASIER.


----------



## cass0407

This is me with my son Tyler taken on the 4th of July.


----------



## 9361

Ok here I am with Helena, don't we make a nice pair?


----------



## 9361

Wow got through this entire thread. Labret piercings are quite popular on this site! lol


----------



## pitbulllover27870

my ugly mug once again


----------



## luoozer

not me, but the baby, on my brothers nova.

notice the metallica outfit to match the hand signals










myself and the youngen from a while back


----------



## RUCA.AND.ZION

*Pictures of Me!*


*4th of July w/ My Bebz*









*Carley Jo ~ 2009*









*The Fam Bam*







​


----------



## Proud Marine Dad

Here's me and my son at his 1st wedding. (Long story  )










Me on my Honda VTX 1800 a couple of years back:


----------



## pitbulllover27870

lmao heres 2 good ones of me
before









after


----------



## Sadie's Dad

Here are my wife and I.
Wedding day









At a bar on the beach in Mexico!









Same bar in Mexico LOL


----------



## PBN

Here's me...










How old do I look?


----------



## 6Gage9

*hi*


----------



## thesainttc

me and the wifey








right outa impound








blah








my neck piercing








our babies


----------



## thesainttc

more








out on tha yachtt


----------



## Jaz's dad

O.k, here's a shot of me on holiday in florida.










Heres me and the wife on honeymoon in cyprus.


----------



## Remi7209

*Me and my Babe*


----------



## PBN

new picture of me, got my haircut yesterday... fresh fade and line up.


----------



## PitBullHappenings

*Just me...*


----------



## hell no they wont go

well heres me in all my tired glory. just woke up after a nap in this pic so dont scream lolz.


----------



## hell no they wont go

ok it almost 10pm and im hopped up on vault. with nothing to do so heres some more pics!!








me being dumb and bored








me when i dont feel like putting in my contacts








what i look like with contacts.

ok im done here now.


----------



## meganc66

whoo-hoo!
me in the car with wood for the spring pole








me and rudi after she got her surgery!








right after my haircut


----------



## Estella

*Josh, His car, and Stella*

here's i am (a stupid goofy one of me, i dont really look like that, nor wear these glasses)









here's my car since people like posting their cars haha. 1993 Honda Civic Hatchback Si









and here's Stella


----------



## Jaz's dad

I've noticed people are posting pics of their cars, so here is mine.

My daily runner, a vauxhall corsa vxr.( i'll post pictures of her later.)

Then theres my baby, A nissan pulsar gtir which is monstously tuned. She's packing 650 bhp, and hopeing to be the fastest pulsar gtir in the world when I race her again next year.
For those who aren't familiar with a pulsar gtir, they were rallying cars back in the 90's which nissan motorsports u.k. homoligated.
I think the nearest thing you guys in the states would have would probably be the nissan sentra se-r ?
I hope you enjoy the photos.


----------



## CraziNate

Here's some of me!

*Going to the St Pete Grand Prix/American Le Mans Series Race*








*Skimboarding at Panama City Beach*








*Had a couple of drinks*








*My Sleeper!*


----------



## DueceAddicTed




----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN




----------



## cEElint

i'm on the right.. Vegas baby!! .. gotta love craps










me and my fiance at my bestfriends sisters' wedding in San Diego









my ride, yes i took the pic.. lol .. HDR FTW!


----------



## StaffyMama

Here are some of my pictures! : )
Going To OU! 








It was kinda frizzy








OZ and I


----------



## PBN

Tapper fade son.










Also grew the mustache back. :rofl:


----------



## Adison

haha i think thats enough


----------



## Chinadog

hmm well since im gonna be around here for awhile guess I post a few so you can see whos behind the screen name.

here are a few before I chopped my hair off. Dont know what I was thinking, shorter hair is so much more upkeep then longer hair lol

mmmkay









my son and I









hiking


----------



## meganc66

me and the fiance at my boss's husband's 50th surprise b-day party


----------



## Roxy_Nie




----------



## ZildjiansMommy

*Newer Photo Of Me. *


----------



## wvmom09

prego belly lol.... gettin induced on 11/12/2009 YAY!


----------



## PBN

I lol'd.


----------



## JFlowersLA

Me and Rebecca









Just me









Me and my mom the day I closed on my first house


----------



## SnoopsMomma

OK here I am lol


----------



## StaffyDaddy

well i look white LOL but i am ****** 200 % LOL










Me and Jaime


----------



## Czar

and for u dallas fans..MUHAHAHA


----------



## KnineGuy

or with hair









and with my postseason yankee playoff beard.
i would like to clarify that im not doing some west cost stupid gang sign i was at a big VW cruise/show and i was making the v-dub sign...lol


----------



## Muttkip

NO laughing!
I know I aint much to look at and these pics are such crappy quality!


----------



## Chinadog

Im so bored so I thought I would update this thread those last pics were from when I was a few yrs younger...










sleepy baby. I have a habit of whispering in her ear.


----------



## DarkMoon

I guess I'll pop is with some photos.

I am honestly older then 16, I promise.

Nubs and I at his first weight pull 


















Wasn't expecting a camera when I turned around









My first time in the ring. I was helping a friend of a friend show her Estrella Mountain Dog


----------



## Crash pups person

My daughter and I last summer.....








Me last winter...

I loaned myself out to a friend thats a aspiring photographer.










I got more and more to come,... I just gotta dig them up on this PC.


----------



## Czar

standng against the wall geting my ghrubb on










thats my cousin chuwawa..jeter


----------



## Black Rabbit

Here's a pic of me on my b-day.


----------



## Pits4Life

Pat and I at his college graduation


----------



## Maximus146

Here ya go 

Took the little guy to Gatorland in Florida this summer.









Ridin with my boy


----------



## Black Rabbit

Here's me today being lazy on the couch.


----------



## tzbart

Dont know if I posted here or not. But I cant sleep...so here we go.

My daughter and I along with Rosie









My husband and I when I was just shy of 36 weeks preggers at Miyajima island Japan. Almost had her there. Haha








When we first got married..Haha I made him shave his head..poor guy









My sunshine...My daughter

















Random of me on the bay.


----------



## tzbart

Haha I use to hate them. You cant see them as well when Im actually tan. I'm lookin all honky now. Haha

Oh how I miss my tan and short hair. *sigh* I miss being this dark and darker.


----------



## Laughter777

Ok its in my avatar, but here's me and Jesse









I have an engagement picture of DH and I and our dogs, but must not have it on my pc so here is one of us without the dogs.


----------



## Black Rabbit

Here's a few of me and my boys.


----------



## Lex's Guardian

Me & my bubba:love2:

Well. they previewed just fine - L A M E


----------



## Wac137




----------



## meganc66

my birthday picture- at Mongolian! I had on a crown made of aluminum foil with a balloon attached lmao


----------



## pitbulllover27870

m n the wifey


----------



## geisthexe

Ok so I am game "the evil step sister with the Presa's & Staffie"









Xmas party

















Pepper and I at a UKC Pull


----------



## cEElint

here is a pic of me and fiance in Venice










here is one of us at a friends wedding in La Jolla, CA


----------



## Chinadog

new one.


----------



## pitbulllover27870

me n the wifey once again lol
















me ashly n my uncle








me


----------



## dixieland

I figured what the heck.Now you can put a face to the name.


----------



## pitbulllover27870

Ashly n jake sharing a twizzler lol










me and my uncle lmao


----------



## reddoggy




----------



## angelbaby

me


----------



## CraziNate

Me and my clones


----------



## t1dirty

been round for a min guess it's time i show my ugly mugg


----------



## CraziNate

Me and the woman on my 21st birthday back in Nov


----------



## franktank1

My before and after New Years


----------



## CraziNate

Ask, and you shall receive LOL

This was at my house warming party. Made some killer jungle juice and went undefeated in beer pong. I think it was worth it










With the fresh mohawk


----------



## pitbulllover27870

lol keeping it real


----------



## Feari-Neko

some news of me


----------



## Nizmosmommy

ohh man I'm a little late but here is my formal introduction.









A face only a mother could love

and since I know Trevor wouldn't allow it....








sorry for the size


----------



## PatienceFlame

I never seen this thread so I figured I'd share ME with you guys.
Yeah, I look about 14 but i am 23. HAHAHA! baby faced I guess?
My Mark and I<3









Me N' My baby Riley<3









I have other pics but that requires me to upload them to the computer and tinypic.com them and I am not feeling it.


----------



## pitbulllover27870

lmao found some good drunk pics ; ) me and ashly
thumbs up =)

ashly bein gangsta lol


----------



## vdubbinya

heres me n heather.....yeah i was a lil drunk......


----------



## pitbullmomma

Here's me and all my glory!


----------



## CraziNate

Heres one from this past weekend at the Grand Prix


----------



## leatherman-cowboy

Hey GPB
Here are a few of me at a show and also filming a movie-Michiko.
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## Black Rabbit

Here's one of me and my sis after my hair cut


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Thought I had posted my mugg, but apparently not... so here goes nothin...








Me about 5 mos prego with Trinity









Me 9 mos prego with Trinity (yes, I'm wearing my hubby's boxers and a camo bandana)









Me with Alyia at 12 wks old... gettin kisses... I was still active duty here, but was off that day. Yes, my hair was platted (braided, corn rowed, whatever you wanna call it)









Me in the ring with Debo at an IABCA sanct'd show. This was July '05 (my 5 yr old was 7 mos when I took this pic) sorry for the crappy clarity... video camera still shot









Me and Debo after our round in the ring... sorry so small. I know, I was huge here... 266lbs ugh! I'm nowhere near that now, thankfully!









Recent headshot of me and Trinity, 8 mos old. This was taken 3/30/10. I'm now 175 lbs, so I'm gettin back to that old high school weight!









Lexus, Me and Bentley at Little River (Valdosta, Ga) in October '08... didn't know I was prego with Trinity at the time! Pre-pregnancy I was 139 lbs! I was roughly 6wks prego here!

That's all I have for now.. sorry... I'm usually the one behind the camera!


----------



## Krystle_Ann

This is me and the pup Paislee on Easter 










This is me before going line-dancing in North Carolina on Spring Break!


----------



## Chinadog

leatherman-cowboy said:


> Hey GPB


You look HOT in that pic!


----------



## brandileigh080

Well, since everyone else is doing it...


----------



## spk1

*....postN upp*

...wuZZ Gud ...yup like all of u this is ME....rePPN ouTTa Welly NZ... Wandereers Clique


----------



## MISSAPBT

brandileigh080 you are so beautiful!!

And Chinadog, Dangit hes from New Zealand, im officially not from NZ anymore!!! hahaha

This photo always makes me giggle, me and my best mate at the irish pub!!


----------



## pitbulllover27870

lol holdin down the lake =)


----------



## NinaThePitbull

I'm the clown.


----------



## ImPeCcAbLePiT$

Me n the Hubby at a Parade during Mardi Gras.


----------



## WickedSoul

*chillin like a villian*

Im new at this forum.. so i'm kinda getting use to.. just got my first pitbull a few days ago.. and she is an amazing dog.. i'm so lucky to have this dog..


----------



## NinaThePitbull

dixieland said:


> You mean Simon Peg.I love that guy.
> 
> Yeah that answers alot.Come on,show us what you look like without the clown makeup!

























































whose Simon Peg, i just through stuff together, I actually dress like that,lol (without the wig and makeup) so who do i look like? lol


----------



## tt557

Ok - I hate taking pics but here I is.....

They are me (Theresa) & my huZband Mike....


----------



## Trapboi103

Here's me!!!


----------



## echs332000

my buddy tank(not mine)


----------



## echs332000

holy moly that one is old. dank was about 2 months in that photo....(3 years ago)


----------



## Firehazard

Yep... Yep... often heard; rarely seen, it's I`a~


----------



## Aczdreign

The back of the shirt says "...and only takes half damage!"
Yes, I play D&D.


----------



## jmejiaa

How did I miss this thread?

Me(Posing lol):









Me and my Sasha:










Me:


----------



## MissMutt

Well I just ran across this, but since I'm new here I'll go ahead and get it out of the way early (for me anyway)! I dunno how to resize so they'll probably be huge so sorry :roll:
Okay so I tend to look different depending on my moods so here's a few:

Just me lookin normal (natural hair color, no makeup, everyday clothes)









All dressed up (dress, jewelery, hair back, mascara??? Omg that's as far as I'll go!!) I hate getting dressed up!









One with the hubby









Me (With Black Hair) & My Daddy on the right (pretty recent)









And one last pic... My favorite thing to do in the world aside from play with my dogs -- GET DIRTY!! This also happens to be the most recent pic I have of myself. 









Well, that's me. And yes I'm as small as I look lol. Alot of the time people can't figure out if i'm tiny or if my husband's huge. I'm 4'10" and under a hundred pounds lol so yea it's me but that doesn't mean ya'll can laugh about it!!!


----------



## MissMutt

N I see everyone posting cars, but my Prelude SH is down at the moment so here's a couple of the hubby on our bike.


----------



## aus_staffy

Since everyone else is on here it's only fair I'm on here too.










Feeding a tiger cub in Thailand a couple of years ago with my wife. It's probably the last time there was a decent photo of me.


----------



## A-Train

Me and my pup


----------



## kodiakgirl

I guess I'll put my mugg up here too... lol. This one's pretty recent, like maybe a month ago...


----------



## Black Rabbit

A-Train said:


> Me and my pup


Awesome pic  Looks beautiful where you are.
Now you just need a bunch of tats on those arms  :woof:


----------



## christina60546

This is me!








Christmas 2 days after I get back from Mexico wooooo









I saw someone else had a baby tiger, but i got to play with a baby leopard!








But this jerk (boyyyfriend) got to play with a baby LION!








And thats me trying to look as happy as I can lol









And this is my boyfriends baby when she was like 3 months old LOOK AT THOSE EARS!!


----------



## aus_staffy

Haha! I'll see your baby leopard and lion and raise you two adult tigers!


----------



## 9361

Here are some updated photos of me! I havent done a photoshoot with my sis in awhile haha










My older sister and I, ofcourse I'm on the right.


















Sis and I again... shes recently single fella's! haha


















In the car


----------



## CraziNate

Havent posted any pics of me in awhile!


----------



## A-Train

Could just be your pic.. As long as you dont have a tattoo of a penis on your chest


----------



## CraziNate

Lol I just have nautical stars on my chest. Maybe its just the pic?


----------



## CraziNate




----------



## pitbullmamanatl

*My skinnier days*
















*It was a loooong night. *









































*Brayden (5 months) and me*

























*Me and Bobo Fett*








*Family pic*








*Lila (my neice) and Brayden (my son) both are 2*








*Amanda and me-- Best friends 12 years*
















*I have one happy little boy*









*Amanda and me before Motley Crue *


----------



## william williamson

hope I got it.


----------



## william williamson

aus_staffy said:


> Hey, william, anyone ever tell you that you look a bit like Robert Shaw? I'm imagining you on a boat chasing a shark with a crazy look in your eye!


that was me out in the glades at A visitor center.It never fails,folks'll start talkin/askin about the gators or fish,etc. and I always end up doin A tour type talk.
I was raised out there.I could run a airboat,or swamp buggy before I started school and been tossin gators into the boat,catchin snakes of all kinds,venomous and non since I was A jitterbug.
all my friends akin me to your countryman,Steve Irwin(RIP).he was my favorite man when it came to exuberance,enthusiasm, and knowledge.
handling animals is more that technique.it's about A mental connection.wild animals are so keen it's not even funny.
and yes,we do,or used to tail loop shark on the flats as kids before it was illegal.

this is me and my dogs when we lived in Costa rica.if you notice,the 4 wheeler is tagged.


----------



## duckyp0o77

*me & stuff*


----------



## Aireal

ok well here we go










me and cheza i was so... colorful lol and she looks terrified


----------



## Wingman

Me..


----------



## Black Rabbit

Well I decided on no more bleaching my hair so here's me with my new hair color  









here's me a tiva


----------



## EckoMac

My partner and our daughters. We can get pretty goofy sometimes.









Me and my partner.









No fancy cars and no tigers, but we're happy anyways.


----------



## redog

kicken it with siren


----------



## redog




----------



## Aireal

i just found this in the archive and it made me laugh ah good times good times, lol what you do with fake glasses and some liquid help


----------



## angelbaby

ok well heres me


----------



## Carley

here i am


----------



## aprilortego

This is me in all my glory


----------



## mcmlxxxvii

aprilortego said:


> Bump!!!
> Lets get this thread rolling again!! Its nice to add a face to the posts lol


lol i should post since i lurk the thread to see who is who sometimes.


----------



## wild_deuce03

OK, here's a few.

Smoking a hooka on the banks of the Dead Sea.









Sight seeing at Petra, Jordan.









Me and the Mrs.









My best SOA pose. LMAO!!! Kind of contradicts my avatar. :roll:


----------



## duckyp0o77

wild_deuce03 said:


> OK, here's a few.
> 
> Sight seeing at Petra, Jordan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> awesome pic <singing indiana jones theme song lol>


----------



## tahoe262

me with my mohawk


----------



## Black Rabbit

Here's me with my new brown hair









and one with sweet Tiva


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

My family


















Me and my sister









My older brother, me, my sister, and my little brother


----------



## Runthru

Fiancee and I








the entire family before Pinkie joined us, next family pics must include her.








This is how good she is with children.


----------



## SapphirePB

Ok I'll post. Here's me 20 years ago. Posted it because of my pitbull shirt 









me 20 years later
















and my new found hobby


----------



## NewBully

Ok here I am!


----------



## money_killer

black shirt is me


----------



## PatienceFlame

Look it is Rileyroooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!

Not sure if I ever posted here but oh well...updated photos. xD


----------



## Mach0

Here I go !










Ash and I










We are a new family 










My <3










I took the boys to the Light the Night walk for children's cancer awareness.*
I got many requests for ppl to pet them  so of course I let them. Dogs did awesome


----------



## CLIPSbarondavis

Only one I have on me and Baron.
















In Arizona last Christmas


----------



## Adison

Me on my 22nd birthday i had no clue who those girls were lol


----------



## Adison




----------



## brandileigh080

Boyfriend and I 









Who Dat


----------



## Adison

here more of my wild a$$ lol



















haha since everybody else took a money pic lmao


----------



## Adison

anybody elss enjoy riding fourwheelers

here me on my 686 raptor straight fast lol


----------



## jayandlacy

me n jay 

















and the camaro~before its gone!


----------



## MISSAPBT

Me on the right


----------



## DMTWI

Can't start my bike.....aaaaahhhhhh



This is actually me, in Maui waiting for another Mai Tai...


----------



## Black Rabbit

Here's a few of me from Halloween 
chillin with beer mask and a banana at the bar lol









inside the bar playing with snakes


----------



## cEElint

dont have any recent pics of me.. but heres one of me and Dre..


----------



## meganc66

ME! I think you all know what i look like, but OH WELL! 








me in florida








me in the bahamas








the hubby and myself before dinner


----------



## ashes

my picture in the attachment


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Me and my son on Halloween


----------



## Laurent3168




----------



## DeeboLove

It's Nicole!!


----------



## Aireal

i got red hair now, but i kinda miss the purple lol


----------



## raSSbot

*ME!*


----------



## TheStunnah

Some Of Me..Prob seen Them On Pitbullchat lol..
MISSAPBT Knows Wat Happend Here hahaha

















Eeryday Life lol
























































Me In The Red, My Twin In The Yellow








Bringing Home The Bacon! Litually Bringing It Home Haha

























THE NIGHT LIFE LOL.
Me in the red Twin in black


----------



## megz

halloween is pretty much the only time someone will get a picture of me, so heres a newer pic....
my friend Miranda is on the left and I on the right


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Pics from Bowling for Bullies and ABKC Nationals Event in Atlanta this past weekend. It was also my birthday weekend and my Rooskies and I went out and had a blast Friday and Saturday night.









Semper Fi Bullies' Oorah's daughter. I fell in love with her.









My Double R aka my Rooskies aka DueceAddicted with Manny and Oorah









Me and Ronnie









BTK, me, Ronnie, and Shana @ Bowling For Bullies









Me and Rooskies
ABKC Nationals Weekend/My 27th birthday celebration









Me and Blackout









November 13, 2010









Ah, I kind of caught my shirt on fire 
Something only I could do lol









Bowling for Bullies
Ronnie, Shana, and me

No, I'm not really an Amazon although I sure look like one next to those two shorties; however, I was also wearing 6 inch stilettos in that picture. Everyone is taller than Ronnie though, except for maybe Katt Williams :rofl:


----------



## Mach0

Took the dogs to light the night walk










My daughter and I


----------



## Xiahko

Aaaaw. babies! So cute!

I'm not sure if I want to post a picture of myself.........Hmmm.........
Here's me with my BFF's niece Cloe. It was Halloween of last year.









And here is me in Japan,after attending a festival in Odaiba(so much fun) I wanted those plushies. :/


----------



## ruin

*WOW*



cane76 said:


> heres a photo of me and my brother,sorry about him and his stupid middle finger,i hope you all forgive me,lol....


Wow what a great photo to find. I will have to forward it to my little brother. Well this is me


----------



## 9361

This is me and my sis, I'm on the right.









Helena says roo roo roo!!!


----------



## Mach0

Me and my favorite beer


----------



## DueceAddicTed

Lauren and I @ The Bowling for Bullies Event Nov 12,2010

























Nov 20,2010 didn't come out to good but its me ....


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Me and my precious White Amiloe









Me, Brayden, and Pop Pop









Me and my niece, Lila aka Lala









and I found these on my laptop the other day while cleaning up my hard drive and I lmfao....


----------



## PBN

I've changed a bit since the last time I posted a pic. haha


----------



## Black Rabbit

Here's me and my Dosia 









torturing Marley 









Just me


----------



## Deadbolt

Just a couple G rated pictures I know there are kids around haha...


----------



## Lex's Guardian

*New hair to start of 2011*


















Now all I'm thinking is I wish it'd grow 

Me & hubby on xmas :roll:


----------



## Atlanta Bully Rescue

Me and one of my best friends, I'm the one w/the dark hair:


















My husband and I at the club we work the door at together once a month for their biggest monthly event, craziest job ever!:









Me on my wedding day:


----------



## Mach0

Thank you- she's such an even split it's crazy lol

Here's an oldie for ya


----------



## Padlock

before i had kids. lol


----------



## apbtmom76

Alright let me post up some recent pics, I guess I could share as well 

My son James, it took the b/f's sis & I almost 45 minutes to get his hair to do this, but he LOVED it  Then I dropped him off at his dad's, 









This is me and my Fire Bird, Phoenix, a few years ago, one of my fave pics of the 2 of us - 









And here is one of the most recent pics I have of me, this is my friend Jess, she took this pic with my camera, I try to take self portraits and they suck but she rocked it and got a great pic, was at my little brother's b-day in Sept. 2010 -


----------



## hackyzac

allow a noob to participate...


----------



## Tellu367185

Bad pictures but here you go...


----------



## Mach0

Adrianna came to visit me on lunch


----------



## ashes

me on my birthday


----------



## Black Rabbit

Here I am Yesterday


----------



## Mach0

I'm done with the winter- 
The pic doesnt show accurately but there isn't anywhere to put it- almost 5 ft of snow in the last two weeks and piles are larger than I am. I'm 6'1"!! Lol
But we are open for business


----------



## Luvum

Wow, everyone here is so young and cute LOL
Here's me w/ my good buddy Abe.


----------



## Adison

when i had braids lol










I <3 Photography


----------



## cboyd0606




----------



## OldFortKennels

My daughter and I


----------



## r0ckah0l1c

Okay I finally took a pic yesterday to post ...but it came out kind of blurry and I'm wearing my glasses because my contacts tried to eat my eyes @[email protected]


----------



## Pitbull Palace

It's me 
My Girls ...


----------



## cEElint

my buddy James and I(right) on NYE










another w/ Dre


----------



## pitbullgirl22

Dueces!








Bought to go out


----------



## Black Rabbit

Me and D at the Sac. river.


----------



## LoudMouf

*Well I thought this would be a good a time as any to show my little family...*

















Me w/ABKC CH Princess








My Better Half & Me








Our little man, Brayden.


----------



## MISSAPBT

Im a tool pretty much all the time.


----------



## MISSAPBT

Non duck Face


----------



## cEElint

Recent one from yesterday....


----------



## lowlady

newest of me and Damian


----------



## brandileigh080

Yeserday, Molly & Me, oh you know... cuddling


----------



## circlemkennels

Well here is me & Cheerio









Me & my other half









Me & my sister









My three kids.... Dakota, Sharina, & Cheyenne


----------



## Adison

heres one of me an loc


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Ronnie and me @ Bowling For Bullies last weekend


----------



## money_killer

couple newish ones.


----------



## Celestial88

Here are some of me.



















A picture from when I was dressed up for "Nerd day" at school...Honestly, I wouldn't need to dress up for it. Just wear one of my World Of Warcraft shirts.


----------



## The3rd

Front row seats baby! Then bathtime for Miko and Ginnie


----------



## Chinadog

Me and my baby turning 8 that day!


----------



## KingstonKid

I'm the only dude in the picture (well, besides Hutch that is.)


----------



## Eric

Here's a few pics from some of my fights 

After my 6th fight. I won by KO 15 seconds into the 2nd round










My 7th fight. I won by decision after a 4 round battle.










My 14th fight. This was a rematch. In our first fight, it was a 5 round WAR for a US title that I won by decision. I won the rematch by TKO in 64 seconds in the first round. This is the punch to the liver that ended it


----------



## Sampsons Dad

Me during some kali kuntaw training.


----------



## meganc66

me and my babies








family x-mas pic









nice pics everyone


----------



## 9361

This is my mama and me. I am on the left.


----------



## SuthernStyles

All this time Ive been here and I never knew about this thread lol

Glad I can put a face to some of yall now. And for those who care, put on to me


----------



## ZildjiansMommy

Holy crap! I feel like I know nobody here anymore.  We got a bunch of good lookin' folks here though. Heres an update on me.


----------



## duckyp0o77

new, just messin around


----------



## aussie monster pitt

when i was a fatty :/
vvv big hustler lol vvv


----------



## aussie monster pitt

vvv nd newer 1's vvv









































P.S. IT WAS A SUMMER ELECTRO PARTY


----------



## KMdogs

I guess i've ignored this thread too long, heres one of me and ashley, took on the mac so its not the best but im not very keen on taking photos of myself. lol


----------



## dixieland

This is the same pic I posted last year on here and it's my facebook pic.But here ya go for people that didn't go far enough back to look.
One of the only good pics I have of me IMO.I hate getting my picture taken.:hammer:


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

KMdogs said:


> I dont think many people do like their own smiles. lol Everyone says i have a charming smile, i usually stop smiling for a week when they tell me that. lol


I always bite my tongue when I smile


----------



## Mach0

Here's my little mama and I 










Me messing around with the camera


----------



## cEElint

heres one of me messin w/ the camera.. lol


----------



## apbtmom76

Alright so I figured I'd add some new pics, since my others have disappeared, lol. hahah Shona took this at the Georgetown show, I was the ring steward, bout as close to a smile as ya gonna get 









Another smiling pic, hahaha from the first photo shoot I did - 








A Much skinnier me  - 








And me now with about 25 extra pounds on me, this shoot was done late last year - 

















Ok that's all you all get


----------



## Black Rabbit

Here's a few of me.
Holding Tiva, I freakin love this little fire ball









Just me


----------



## angelbaby

some recent of me n that dogs


----------



## angelbaby

aww thnks Tye  
heres a couple with my golden goblin lol


----------



## MamaTank

One of me:









And one of me with my baby girl, Keira and my 6 year old GSD Caesar:


----------



## pittylove77

Me, Blondie and my cousins daughter.







:woof:


----------



## meganc66

my hubby's cousin got married and they had a photo booth... hubby and i liked the photo booth hahahha. sadly they didn't put both of our strips online, the second one was after some drinks... way funnier. but at least i got the one of us kissing lolz.


































thanks for looking i guess hahaha


----------



## Mach0

Nice pic Megan!

I'll post a couple shot of Ash and I

Don't mind the serious face- I had a few.....maybe more than a few drinks lol


----------



## Mach0

Heres another one. It's kinda old but here ya go


----------



## Lacey's_Mom

Me with the guys from Black Label Society


----------



## MamaTank

Showing off my little ones


----------



## Eagle

Here's a couple more, closer up pics of pup.........


----------



## Lua

Wow look at all you attractive, responsible bully owners! :roll:


----------



## MamaTank

And this was the first time she actually walked Keira all by herself!
I think Keira is about 14 weeks in this one. Growing like a weed. Oh, I forgot to get back on Keira's stats... She's 20 inches, 42 lbs. and 5 months, 19 days old now.


----------



## JoKealoha

ok. i'm game. (hey i just thought about this expression "i'm game"... does it actually refer to the same willingness of gameness in dogs? i guess so huh.)








USC game








Laker game


----------



## pittylove77

Happy Go Skateboarding Day Everyone 

Getting Ready To Leave For The Day










My Girl Is Afraid Of My Big Cannon Camera..









But Shes Not Scared Of My Aunt's Big Horse For Some Reason?


----------



## IzzosMommy




----------



## Mach0




----------



## apbtmom76

hahaha ^^^^ she knows the camera is bad  Sorry is quite funny


----------



## JayHawk

I'm not sure what is making me feel older,
my oldest daughter making me a grandpa again,
my youngest going off to college, 
or looking at all the young people on this forum


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Think he can get any closer to me? He isn't even asleep... butt head
Gah I love him though


----------



## cEElint

me and the woman










me w/ my other woman ..


----------



## ZildjiansMommy

I cut all my hair off again.


----------



## 9361

A couple of me.


----------



## ames

realized I never posted in here this is me 










haha ok sorry could not resist, not other place to share stupid pictures, lol here I am for real:


----------



## Eric

Nice pics everyone!! Good looking people on here haha

Here's just a few pics of me when I went to Thailand in Nov-Dec 2010 for the IFMA Amateur Muaythai World Championship. I have way too many to share, so here's a couple.

This was in a gym above the Twins Special store at Lumpinee Stadium. My friend knew the owner and head trainer, so we were able to go hang out.










In front of the world famous Lumpinee Stadium.










This was at the King's Cup press conference. The King's Cup is a 1 night, 8 man tournament featuring some of the best professional muay thai fighters in the world that is held on the King's birthday.










Thanks for looking


----------



## pitbullmamanatl




----------



## BlueBabies

Me and Tyson when he was a baby!! he was such a cutie! i love my boy


----------



## wild_deuce03

Walking off the DZ after a jump and being greeted by my son, Sebastian.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Rockin my Motley Crue wife beater









Can you tell he is saying "Cheeeeeese!"?









Clowinin with my baby boy before I had to go to work.


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda




----------



## Black Rabbit

Here's me with Beer man and a happy Banana 










Torturing D on Christmas lol










goin for a ride


----------



## Black Rabbit

Aw thanks Tye  I just had to add these they looked too cool lol. My sister is a photographer and she did some cool color to our pics 

My sister and I



























Hard at work


----------



## Sadie

Updated one of me


----------



## 9361

Dang Sadie! You are looking HOT. haha

I just got my hair cut, here it is.


----------



## Mach0

Ash and I pretty drunk


----------



## Mach0

Here's more of me saucy lol

This one was on a cruise









This one was me obviously double fisting lol.


----------



## duckyp0o77

me last month at pineapple willy's in pcb, fl ( i wasnt double fisting i was 24ouncin it lol









my son & daughter









me, husband, son, & nephew









my daughter ( on the left) & her friend









my daughter and i on the far right


----------



## Chevys And Pitties

I wanna play!!!

























Those are all before I got married and Preggers lol


















Here's the Hubs








Man do I miss that uniform lol.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

My best friend and me at work the other night


----------



## jdawg

*J. Cool*

Good mornin' my friends


----------



## DMTWI

I'm trying to look 'cool' by my truck.


----------



## Xiahko

Here's a more recent one of myself and Beia at Bark in the Park. Bruno is not here,cause he couldn't handle being so close to other dogs.


----------



## DMTWI

MISSAPBT said:


> Close up of sleves PLEASE!


 Here you go......


----------



## Black Rabbit

Tye I had no clue you were a California girl :woof:

Here a few from yesterday. I decided I was done with Blonde and it's time for a change. This color came out great. Too bad you can't see it that well in the pics. It's black cherry, it looks deep purple in the sun


----------



## Black Rabbit

Here's a few in the sun, so you can see how the color turned out


----------



## EL CUCO

chillin w da crew...me in da middle :cheers:


----------



## Chinadog




----------



## EL CUCO

here r sum pics i scrapped up 4ya


----------



## cEElint

daaayyyumm Chinadog.. smokin!! . lol

here is me and a buddy at Fiesta Days in SB this weekend.. i'm in the green.. lol


----------



## save_HUTCH

Me and meh Sister!

A pretty old pic of me and my brother. He is currently deployed in Iraq for 9-12 months. 
I am hoping for his safe return as we have some fun stuff to do when he makes it back.


----------



## Sadie

One more of me ..


----------



## Chinadog

jmejiaa said:


> Looking good
> 
> And I like your sig a lot more now! :hammer:


thku thku thku   :roll:


----------



## Mach0

Me at work lol.


----------



## pbeauvais

Me and my baby 71 Chevelle


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

lol hey hey the wife if from texas, i asked her if she knew what a donk ot d's where she said she didnt know what they where i was like . good lookin car though. only thing i would change on it is the rim/tires i love me an old school street/stip cars with some big mickey thompson or hoosiers on the back. lol i'd probably keep the stereo system. i wonder what hes got in it

i guess i should post a pic of my ugly mug i been lurkin round here long enough










cant really say anything about his ride though.... heres my bucket
68 impala









and the 67 that i sold last year


----------



## Black Rabbit

loll 

Me and my kittay, Ultra P.P.


----------



## Sunday2009

*Me and Sunday...*

Me and my girl Sunday


----------



## PRSweetKandi

Me









My 4 year old, Jakob


----------



## Black Rabbit

Here ya go, Ryan with Big Bubba when he was a baby










It's hard to see but he had six toes in the front and the extras looked like thumbs


----------



## apbtmom76

Just thought I'd share, took this yesterday, straightened my hair and colored it, Not a great one but I like it


----------



## cEElint

self portrait.. yeee!!


----------



## Mila

me (my name is Amber) and some of my eye looks i have done  the last one is for my Dallas Mavs!


----------



## NateDieselF4i

Few of my ugly mug


----------



## Mach0




----------



## Mach0

Hahahaha

I don't even know what I was doing in this one but I had an audience.


----------



## Eric

So I'm sure a few people may have noticed that I haven't been on here as much lately. Well, I was just super busy with training camp for a title fight that I had this last friday.

Whooped the dude up for 5 rounds and got me a nice shiny belt


----------



## EL CUCO

Here are my rugrats...









...and this is discipline x2









My son's first time walking Zorro









Somebody forgot to tell him to dont let the leash go...oops









me getting slobbed for the camera


----------



## circlemkennels

Here is me and my 2 year old Cheyenne


----------



## Mach0




----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Me and the Hurricane having lunch at McDonalds


----------



## pitbulllover27870




----------



## EL CUCO

Football is here...but God I cant wait for BBALL


----------



## hackyzac

most recent one from my birthday..me and my amazing niece (we share the same bday)


----------



## Black Rabbit

Me in Ryan's hat


----------



## Mach0

All went downhill from here lol. All of the crew out on my bday weekend.


----------



## Ohana

Hi, I'm new 








me























my dog and hairless cat, Tokyo and Rohypnol







my axolotls  Maui and Honolulu


----------



## cEElint

from pool league on Monday.. lol.. got this huge fry and put up a blur to compare to... lol


----------



## MFBATZ




----------



## erod32

me, and one of me and the boys


----------



## Black Rabbit

Me and my boy today


----------



## Mach0




----------



## Black Rabbit




----------



## aldo22




----------



## Sucker For A Rednose

My baby & I








Me
Me in my XBL gear.


----------



## Eric

I was down in LA last week for my boy's fight. Was staying in Hollywood in Thai Town and took this at a thai/asian grocery store across the street from the hotel.

Thai beer matches my tank top


----------



## Mach0

Dave---- no drink in this pic lol


----------



## Natawnie




----------



## Firehazard

Heres my drug and drink of choice ~









other than that you'll always find me in a pic my up:'s


----------



## Mach0




----------



## Aireal

most recent, liking the cooler weather


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

This was taken at work last night. No idea who these dudes are but they wanted to take a picture so I was like whatever...


----------



## Eric

Well look who's back!!  yeah, I know its been a while. Started a new job a couple weeks ago and had a big tournament that me and my team mates were fighting in, so I've been busy with the new job and training for the fights.

Here I am a day after my fight. I got caught with an elbow in the first round and lost a super close split decision. One of the judges told my team mate who was cornering me that the other guy won because he cut me. Kinda stupid, but whatever. Sucks that it was only my 3rd loss ever. 15-3 isn't too bad though 

Btw, this is pic was taken this passed sunday and I'm about 90% better looking right now haha 

If the pic is too big, can someone resize it? I'm on my phone.


----------



## cEElint

me and the woman at Chuck E Cheese's for our nieces 2nd bday


----------



## pitbulllover27870

me and my wife


----------



## cEElint

our Christmas picture..


----------



## EckoMac

My GF and I went to Universal with my folks just before Christmas...


----------



## PRSweetKandi

Kid at heart


----------



## pitbullmamanatl




----------



## bullychick2010

*Hey guys thought I would share a picture of me, thought I have before but apparently I didn't LOL!!! I'm not very photogenic but here you go *


----------



## brandileigh080

It's fun putting faces to names now.

Here's me 

































Excuse the red eyes. lol. 








Most recent:


----------



## NateDieselF4i

^ nice pics.

Hope everyone has been doing well. Haven't posted up anything in a while around here. Although i'm more of a lurker around here anyways.

Here is one of me and my bud.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

After the gym but my hair still looks BANGIN 









We rock bright shoes @ Underground Fitness! Woot woot!









The giant shark that I had floating in my foyer for 2 months.... Didn't put enough putty in it and it floated to top of my 18-foot vaulted ceiling and got stuck... Just floated down


----------



## Jared

Me in Dubai









my old job (glasses)









somewhat recent









Rome









very very back, can only see my head


----------



## angelbaby

New pic of me and luna


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Brayden and Me at his school when I was the Mystery Reader


----------



## Black Rabbit

Aww look at all the cute new pics  
Lauren those shoes freakin rock!!! 

Here's a few from around Christmas









Ryan and I 









Hard at work lol









Love my Dosia









My pretty new tiger dress Ryan bought me from Deadly Dames 









Most recent pic of me. Probably a few weeks old









An old pic I found of me and Trevor aka Nizmo lol


----------



## MamaTank

Couple of new ones


----------



## Firehazard

Ain't seen me in a minute and my pics the first time around got deleted, so here are a few more..









summer 2010 @ 173lbs








last fall








this spring








this spring








this easter finally made it passed 180lbs.. Metamorphic rock.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Clowning at a show








Me and my mama at a wedding the other weekend








My getaway sticks-- yeah I'm super proud of them lol


----------



## Vilebeast

Granted these are a few years old, but for anyone that has never seen a sandstorm. I was not in my usual camo because I was assisting the mechs with the hummers. Oh the terrain here is VERY flat, we were told the horizon was like 10 miles off or so, maybe further.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

hackyzac said:


> look at them guns!


That was nothing.... lol


----------



## apbtmom76

Thought I would give you all an updated pic, lol. Here is myself on the left, my aunt in the middle and my mommy on the right, out for some dancing for Mother's Day


----------



## PRSweetKandi

getting my tan on.


----------



## shewerewolf

Ok so heres me..... 




























Myself and my man


----------



## koeJ007

Ok so since I've started posting pics I may as well put one up of me.....................


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon




----------



## Mach0




----------



## texasgame

Since we are adding member pics here is one of my latest this little bulls name is curious George and he is rank lol.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

And this is what I do for fun..... lol


----------



## TNPittieMoma

Christmas!:


















And... Saint Patty's Day:

























Easter:









... I'm that weird person that loves any excuse/holiday to decorate my home, bake, and dress up my dogs.


----------



## ~StangChick~

me. havent posted one in a while.


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Ok so I guess I will post my pic...


----------



## hackyzac

Most recent pic, post weight loss...i'm the underdressed guy at the wedding :lol:


----------



## TysonRebelHill

Me at 16 yrs and 22 yrs.

Puberty really made a difference! LOL


----------



## TysonRebelHill

And here is a pic of me making fun of models. (zoolander)

I know I look ridiculous, but that was the point. LOL


----------



## MSK

It's been a while since I've been on here here is an updated photo.


----------



## Black Rabbit

Here's a few new ones since I changed my hair again


----------



## koeJ007

A new one of me. Don't laugh at the 2 tone look, guys. I just didn't think the whole self tan thing through properly.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Me and the boss man, Bully the Kid at a show in Blythe a few weeks ago.

More things I do for fun lol:








Busted all those blood vessels in my hand doing double unders








Hard work... 250 knees to elbows ... ripped my hands but my polish still looked bangin lol


----------



## Kai

So many beautiful people here!  Here is a photo of me and Kai. He's four months here and this was the only way I could catch him to take a photo with him


----------



## Jaws101

You girls are all so pretty! You make me jealous XD

I am not confident in myself... so I dont think im pretty. Anyways here is me-

I'm on the far left. This was in Phnx protesting the BLM. My boss/ the leader is the lady with the long blonde hair, and the only one really smiling XD








Me and Star








The only smile you will ever see








When I had red in my hair. It has now faded








The red has since turned to orange which you can't see in this pic. This pic is from today. With my new shirt that says "How about NO."


----------



## pitbullmamanatl




----------



## MSK

Cut my hair and put more highlights in.


----------



## Landon353

Man that took a long time to look through everyones pictures! Enjoyed it though! Here are a few of myself, my girlfriend, and my toys since a few others posted up theirs!
-Myself and Meghan my girlfriend









-Myself and Meghan on our trip to Panama City Beach









-Spring Break picture









-Myself and Ellie Mae and Meghans pommeranian (spelling?)


















-Another spring break









-And lastly my other babies, my boosted integra (8 lbs) and my orange 600rr


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Ring stewarding at Bully Independence Day 2


----------



## CroBlondie

This dog(o) is a piece of work I tell you.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Burpee Lateral Jumps..... Good Ish! lol


----------



## hackyzac




----------



## Papi_

Thanks for having me on board , Greetz From Holland !


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Me and the Bossmandude, Bully the Kid, arguing about something lol









Putting in work









Wisconsin Show


----------



## Kwhitaker0604




----------



## ~StangChick~




----------



## PITPAWZFAM

wife and i (sorry stupid blackberry picture taking abilities)







and since peeps been showing the whips...here's my latest project. 97 Z28. built forged motor/built 6 speed/single turbo/AC/heater/power everything/leather/T-tops







Little LT1 sbc...


----------



## TheIncredibleSocks

Well here I am..


----------



## Cain's Mom

View attachment 13056


Here's me


----------



## Wallies_momma

Hi! I'm still pretty new to the forum, but here's my pic!:thumbsup:


----------



## Cheytmo




----------



## Celly_Cells_Kenya

holy shmoly, i found some old pics from when i first signed on to gp....

The Many Hair Styles Of LiiL_L0cz /Celly_Cel

When i first signed up with gp in 08









was growing my hair out shortly after









Nice and long









then i cut it short again after i left the police dept









and then i just cut it off lol.... these are current.

















up close and personal


----------



## Princesspaola21

A few of me, my hubby, kids, and my ride of course...

































Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

everyone is so cute! lol and im not. lol!!! ill see if i can find a decent one.

hmmm all the recent good one of me have the asshole in em. so yeah, heres one from when things were better.


----------



## kingree18

Me breezo and my 16 month old son about to go on a walk

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mikki

Me being weird lol


----------



## mi16reisen

Mikki said:


> Me being weird lol


I have a feeling that because our girls are so similar it is because we're both of the Asian persuasion.









Morning kisses. Haven't wiped away the eye boogers yet.









Training the pup for SAR. She's specializing in trailing/tracking. I tease people that my dog works more than they do.


----------



## bahamutt99

I try to go hiking at least once a week. It's part of an intensive search for Skinny Lindsay. I'm hot on her trail.


















(And I hate self-portraits, BTW.)


----------



## Paris Azul

*Me and my Puppy Love*

Hey guys, Im Alicia, Paris's other owner, and of course Miss Paris!


----------



## Kerby

Heres to hopen my babys and I fit in!

Here is my baby boy..Just under a year will turn one in April
















and here we have my baby girl Astrid who is 5-6ish? months i keep forgeting hah..She had a little bit of Demadex from living in a stress filled home first now she is all healed up and happy 
















Here are some photos of the two together


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Me and the AWESOME piece of lawn art I found at the local farmers market/suction/swap meet. too bad it was solid concrete and almost $1000! i still want one!


----------



## rabbit

*Rabbit!*

Well I've been on here for a year, formally, and before that I'd stalked this forum for quite awhile. So I guess it's time I put a face to the name.


----------



## Firehazard

Firehazard said:


> Yep... Yep... often heard; rarely seen, it's I`a~


:stupid: links are dead...


----------



## SeanR




----------



## ~StangChick~




----------



## hashbrown

My ugly mug, getting the stink eye from the wife and pipe dreams.


----------



## Princesspaola21

hashbrown said:


> My ugly mug, getting the stink eye from the wife and pipe dreams.


Lol these pics remind me of my husband and I.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hashbrown

Princesspaola21 said:


> Lol these pics remind me of my husband and I.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You haz an old man too? :thumbsup:


----------



## Princesspaola21

hashbrown said:


> You haz an old man too? :thumbsup:


Yes I do! I'm 24 and my husband is 42 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hashbrown

Thata Girl! 26 and 44 here :woof:


----------



## Princesspaola21

hashbrown said:


> Thata Girl! 26 and 44 here :woof:


I'm blonde and he's bald too LMAO

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hashbrown

Must be something in the water!


----------



## Princesspaola21

hashbrown said:


> Must be something in the water!


Apparently 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mandolin

Had to chime in as well.. I'm 28 and my fiance is 45. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

~StangChick~ said:


>


Daaaammmmnnnn


----------



## Princesspaola21

Cain's Mom said:


> View attachment 13056
> 
> 
> Here's me


Awww your so cute!! I've never seen your pic before lol!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom

Princesspaola21 said:


> Awww your so cute!! I've never seen your pic before lol!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lol thank you ma'am! I look different now. I colored my hair red.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom

View attachment 20977

It's brighter normally. I need to touch it up lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21

Cain's Mom said:


> View attachment 20977
> 
> It's brighter normally. I need to touch it up lol.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sweet! I'm not that brave. I did hot pink chunks in the underneath of my hair but its a pain in the arse to maintain!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom

Princesspaola21 said:


> Sweet! I'm not that brave. I did hot pink chunks in the underneath of my hair but its a pain in the arse to maintain!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I am NOT brave enough for pink lol. I almost talked myself out of the red but I decided to do it anyway. My husband says its purple lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21

Cain's Mom said:


> I am NOT brave enough for pink lol. I almost talked myself out of the red but I decided to do it anyway. My husband says its purple lol.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I begged my hair lady for pink and she said absolutely not. We agreed upon red. My hair decided pink looked better lmao!!! I was happy!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom

Lol well your hair agreed with you! I love my stylist she's great. But I've been a broke bitch so I've bought my own box kits to color it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

Very cute. I had pink b4 but it faded to fast . Looks cool though IMO.

TY for the "damn" comment JTP. haha


----------



## Just Tap Pits

No issues lol


----------



## Just Tap Pits

I know it might break screen but thats me with my guys dog.


----------



## Princesspaola21

Cain's Mom said:


> Lol well your hair agreed with you! I love my stylist she's great. But I've been a broke bitch so I've bought my own box kits to color it.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yea I understand. My hair lady charges me a flat rate regardless because we're buddies  l lucked out with her!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21

My knack for silly faces lmao









And another...can you see the pink?









Me n Envy Skyy









Makeupless YIKES!!









Me n Goliath









Me and the hubby 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom

Oh I love the pink in your hair! It looks good

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21

Cain's Mom said:


> Oh I love the pink in your hair! It looks good
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I love it! It's not distasteful like some of the colored hair I see. It kinda plays peek a boo.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom

Yea my piercer, last time I saw her, had turquoise and purple hair. Whole head. It was crazy!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21

Cain's Mom said:


> Yea my piercer, last time I saw her, had turquoise and purple hair. Whole head. It was crazy!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Last time I seen my hair lady she shaved half her head lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom

Princesspaola21 said:


> Last time I seen my hair lady she shaved half her head lol.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lol that would be a little surprising.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MamaTank

I changed my hair too  I put Purple on the underneath  I love love love it!


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Me post abkc show with my adult beverage


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Left to right is me, McCoy from the board, my right hand man in this dog ish jake, and our enforcer Memphis.


----------



## mccoypitbulls

Was cool to meet you jtp..good times.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Thanks man I had a great time. Im glad I got to meet you and your lovely family. We definitely had a "crew" in full effect yesterday


----------



## ~StangChick~

damn, nice BUSCH beer.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Im a Carona man but beggers cant b choosers


----------



## Princesspaola21

I'm a vodka, tequila, whiskey kinda girl LMAO.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Liquor gets ppl beat up around me. I very seldom can drink hard without getting into it with someone


----------



## Princesspaola21

Just Tap Pits said:


> Liquor gets ppl beat up around me. I very seldom can drink hard without getting into it with someone


I'm only mouthy when I'm sober

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

See i dnt like mouthy females when im drunk. I think mouthy females are just immature girls stuck in grown bodies. ..


----------



## hashbrown

Just Tap Pits said:


> See i dnt like mouthy females when im drunk. I also dislike girls that will punch a man then turn into a girl again when they get hit. (I dont condone hitting women at all but if u dnt want punched in the mouth by a man u shouldnt punch a man in the mouth like u r one)


I like a woman that'll fight you! Hell, I had a woman stab me in 05 and we stayed together for another 6 months after that. It was an extremely dysfunctional relationship anytime we were not loving on each other we were fighting. I like a womans with fire!


----------



## Just Tap Pits

I do too. As long as its my chick not a random mouthy drunk girl lol. The only reason I changed that post is bcuz I didnt want to offend this mainly female frequented board. I only date crazy women. I like a chick tough enough to whip a dude I just dont like ones that woof all night hit a guy get hit back then cry about it.....


----------



## hashbrown

Just Tap Pits said:


> I do too. As long as its my chick not a random mouthy drunk girl lol. The only reason I changed that post is bcuz I didnt want to offend this mainly female frequented board. I only date crazy women. I like a chick tough enough to whip a dude I just dont like ones that woof all night hit a guy get hit back then cry about it.....


This^^^^^^!!!!!!!


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Old school huh? Lol


----------



## hashbrown

No, just old! Here's what the years will do to you. 1986 vs 2013.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Look at that stud with his bpr. what no topless pick once gravity took hold? lmao sorry couldnt resist


----------



## hashbrown

Just Tap Pits said:


> Look at that stud with his bpr. what no topless pick once gravity took hold? lmao sorry couldnt resist


Why Hell no! Nobody wants to see a fat old man!


----------



## Just Tap Pits

They dnt wanna see a fat young man either lol


----------



## hashbrown

We can force them!


----------



## Black Rabbit

I've never fought with a guy I was in a relationship with but I've fought with my fair share of guys  We were at my buddies house and his idiot brother ran up and attacked my old man from behind, I picked this dude up of the ground and slammed his big ass on the floor then peoceded to smash his face in the ground. Lol and last time some jerk tried talking to me like I'm some dumb bimbo got knocked straight through his front door and went out like a light. I may be small but I'm not defenseless and these little fists pack a mighty punch. :stick:


----------



## Princesspaola21

kg420 said:


> I've never fought with a guy I was in a relationship with but I've fought with my fair share of guys  We were at my buddies house and his idiot brother ran up and attacked my old man from behind, I picked this dude up of the ground and slammed his big ass on the floor then peoceded to smash his face in the ground. Lol and last time some jerk tried talking to me like I'm some dumb bimbo got knocked straight through his front door and went out like a light. I may be small but I'm not defenseless and these little fists pack a mighty punch. :stick:


Lmao!! My ex husband hit me a couple times but I was too stupid to leave. The closing argument to our relationship was when he called me a "stupid cunk" I screamed at him and told him how it was pronounced and spelled and then I punched him in the face. Broke his nose, busted his lip, blacked his eye. He just looked at me. I think it was running through his pea brain why I chose to hit him over a word and not the times he'd hit me lmao.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kora

Figured I'd go ahead and get this done with lol

Me and the husband's engagement photo. 









Bet you can't guess where I work!









And one of me and my buddy, Silas.


----------



## Princesspaola21

Kora said:


> Figured I'd go ahead and get this done with lol
> 
> Me and the husband's engagement photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bet you can't guess where I work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one of me and my buddy, Silas.


Walmart?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~Missy~

Me:


----------



## Kora

Princesspaola21 said:


> Walmart?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


What gave it away? The blue shirt? Khaki pants? Or possibly the look of disgust and contempt on my face? lol


----------



## Princesspaola21

Kora said:


> What gave it away? The blue shirt? Khaki pants? Or possibly the look of disgust and contempt on my face? lol


The bathroom actually lmao!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## American_Pit13

So many new people!

Me with Lisa. This was Spock's first show and Crixus' second. Spock took a Best of Show and Crixus took a Best of Opposite.



Walking down muh drive way lol. Germ says I look like I am stalking something hahaha


Me at work.


----------



## Kora

Princesspaola21 said:


> The bathroom actually lmao!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


HA! Go figure xD


----------



## Gonz2288

I'm finally posting here! Figure I plan on sticking around, so may as well!


----------



## downlikedisco

Might as well...










At wooorrrkkkk








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gonz2288

I love your dogs freckles on his face! lol


----------



## Lacy Lou

*Member photo thread*

I know I haven't been here as often as I would like to but i have been busy trying to save dogs. Anyhow, this pic is not the greatest. I am very tired and my dog Bella had nailed me in the eye with her boxing a week before. It is the newest one that I do have. It's from Nov last year. Now I will try to post it. Here's me with Lacy Lou and Bella.


----------



## Lacy Lou

Love this pic. Lol!!!!


----------



## Lacy Lou

:love this pic lol


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Holly, u should post that pic of all of us at ur house!

But here's me at work 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## American_Pit13

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> Holly, u should post that pic of all of us at ur house!


No way! That picture came out horrible!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Oh cmon! I look the same all the time .... so I don't care lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## American_Pit13

I care! It made me look like I had no boobs! An we all know that's not true lmao.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

He he then us 3 will take a new pic this weekend 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bosscobb

Beautiful dog....what's the age?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MSK

Playing around on Instagram


----------



## BullyGal

Me shooting my Springfield XD-45ACP


----------



## Renzen

yup.


----------



## Black Rabbit

American_Pit13 said:


> No way! That picture came out horrible!


I agree that pic came out like  I look like a rere XD. Booooo on that pic! That just means Lisa has to come back for a reshoot


----------



## Black Rabbit

I figured I should post an udpdated pic

Normal colored hair again









Me and D


----------



## ~StangChick~

you are beautiful chickie!


----------



## Black Rabbit

Aww thank you *blushes*


----------



## American_Pit13

These are a bit older but I like these ones with the dogs. Sorry I always look so mean from the bright ass light. My eyes don't handle light very well. 








Also this is a comparison pic. The dogs said I embarrassed them and I need to start getting in shape so this is what I am working on.


----------



## hashbrown

Me and my brood, And the old man gun show


----------



## American_Pit13

LOL Like Father, Like Son.


----------



## ames

Hahahaha ha that's a riot. I love Duck Dynasty!

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Eh, figured I would post a few more than the ONE I posted a while ago. 

This one is me on Breakneck Ridge in NY...stupid pic a know but it was actually such a drop off I was a scaredy cat! 









This one is older, it's from when I was in college, but I always thought it was kind of a cool pic 









And this one is from when I went to Puerto Rico! This pic was right before going snorkeling and right after kayaking  love beaches and anything ocean! 







[/URL]


----------



## ~StangChick~

_I would be scared too of that drop._

*Here's a few updated pics of me*




*me & my baby*


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Come on everyone! Post some updated pics!


----------



## Princesspaola21

Ok well everybody pretty much knows what I look like cuz I'm a huge picture whore but here's some new ones lol...

Me in my car sporting my Oakleys



























Me and my hubs

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










And this one of my daughter playing outside that still has me cracking up. She's such a goofball. It almost looks like she has a mullet haha









^kinda looks like dog the bounty hunter rofl.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Bella*Blu*

Ok...I hate pics of myself &#128563;but here goes...





































And my son










And my daughter










And last but not least a few of my fish posing with my first bloom of the season...my second obsession is my pond










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Like your rainbow scarf!  and the one of your son holding the pup like a football is funny


----------



## ::::COACH::::

BAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Love it!!


----------



## william williamson

Here's my duck dynasty, right side up


----------



## william williamson

I can't get it to rotate, sheesh,


----------



## *Bella*Blu*

Thanks coach...my scarves, along with my heels...another obsession lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Bella*Blu*

Great pic William!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ashley

I'm still kinda new here an don't really no anyone but here's me ! 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Bella*Blu*

@ coach, that is a great pic at Breakneck Ridge!!! Amazing view!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Bella*Blu*

@ princess, love the pic of the baby..and the headband...like baby workout pic lol 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## william williamson

Theys some right fine critters up in here.
Dadgum


----------



## hashbrown

Here you go ww, we aren't looking up your nose now.


----------



## hashbrown

william williamson said:


> Theys some right fine critters up in here.
> Dadgum


You can say that again!


----------



## william williamson

BIG UPS for pointing me up, lol. 
I turned it, finagled with it, and it just wouldn't co-operate,,,


----------



## surfer

stang and kd 420,

ya'll better stay where your at, because specimens like ya'll get ruined if you ever

come here.

ya'll are the kind we troll for, and with the range of fishermen [surfers] we have here,

i'm sure one of them would catch you in their nets.

so stay safe, and dont come round here, unless you want to have 'a good time'


----------



## william williamson

Surfer, over here they would be safe over here from cracker surfers. Well, except from the Aussies, I love how they handle women. They are the crudest, which makes them seem to be magnetic.
Other than the Aussies, the Ticos all ride the white wave.


----------



## Princesspaola21

idigapit said:


> View attachment 26546
> 
> 
> View attachment 26554
> 
> 
> View attachment 26562
> 
> 
> View attachment 26570
> 
> 
> View attachment 26578
> 
> I DON'T KNOW WHY I KEEP GETTING INVITED BACK HERE because the last time i posted seeking a certain blood to stud a male to i got called a back yard breeder (insulting!) kick me up off this site i like the people and the knowledge here i just wished it was also a place to find fellow breeders of good uncontaminated bloodlines without catching crap for it ... i'm doing something that no one is doing and i'm doing it using only the best oldschool ukc pr blood if you interested to find out what it is email me at idigapit.bull @ gmail i haven't even gotten started yet and have a large fan base for what i'm attempting and i'm looking for a breeding partner to help me out with this huge undertaking. i stay in N.C


And what exactly are you doing that NOBODY else is doing...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## surfer

its hard to start a breeding program by getting a male first.

if i was gonna go that route, i would've invested some dollars in a good female of the bloodline you wanted, done the research first, so you can trust her breeding.

then raise her up, or if you get a grown female wait for her to come in heat,

then look for a good stud dog, they're all over, a dime a dozen.

make a connection with the one you like and go from there, some want cash, some want puppies depends on how good your female is.

but no matter you'll come out ahead with a female.

why do you think a good female costs so much more than a good male???

but good luck on your journey,

being a breeder is a way of life, its not that easy,

there is so much more to it than puttin 2 dogs together


----------



## ThaLadyPit

idigapit said:


> View attachment 26546
> 
> 
> View attachment 26554
> 
> 
> View attachment 26562
> 
> 
> View attachment 26570
> 
> 
> View attachment 26578
> 
> I DON'T KNOW WHY I KEEP GETTING INVITED BACK HERE because the last time i posted seeking a certain blood to stud a male to i got called a back yard breeder (insulting!) kick me up off this site i like the people and the knowledge here i just wished it was also a place to find fellow breeders of good uncontaminated bloodlines without catching crap for it ... i'm doing something that no one is doing and i'm doing it using only the best oldschool ukc pr blood if you interested to find out what it is email me at idigapit.bull @ gmail i haven't even gotten started yet and have a large fan base for what i'm attempting and i'm looking for a breeding partner to help me out with this huge undertaking. i stay in N.C


First off, we don't promote breeding here unless you've gone through the proper channels and have been deemed an authorized breeder.You should contact the admin (redog or AmericanPit13) for authorized access. Secondly, posting pictures of your dogs on a thread intended to be for photos of the forum members is incorrect. Perhaps you should try posting in the appropriate section of the forum and you'll get better feedback. Also, we don't recommend or condone "advertising", i.e., posting a website link or email address to draw attention to your personal information. If someone wants that info, they can PM you (private message) for that information. It's not permitted on the open forum. Also, in case you aren't aware of how the UKC really operates.... the PR in the registration on a UKC dog's papers means nothing more than the same bloodline has been registered for x amount of generations. So, unless you're actively out there proving your dogs worthy of being breed-worthy stock, you're really doing nothing more than what is equivalent to a (BYB) backyard breeder. This is not the appropriate thread to be harping on you about this, but I wanted to give you a clear understanding. In case you haven't noticed, the breed(s) we love are in enough danger thanks to BYBs and the like thanks to "doing something nobody else has done in the history of breeding"... but newsflash... if it can be done, it more than likely has been done!

I am editing your post. I'm not sure what you mean when you say you keep getting invited back here after being banned, but that's not how we roll here. Mind your Ps and Qs and you'll be alright. I highly recommend reading the forum rules and thoroughly understanding them so you don't get banned, if you choose to be a member here.


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Why does that red dog has back dew claws???


----------



## American_Pit13

He keeps getting the auto message that is sent to inactive users. No one is actually inviting you back here dude.


----------



## Coyne1981

Might as well


----------



## cEElint

Booya!


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Oh gosh, now that pic is just hilarious! Lol


----------



## cEElint

I have a hard time being serious in any picture... I'm always doing something stupid...lol


----------



## Black Rabbit

surfer said:


> stang and kd 420,
> 
> ya'll better stay where your at, because specimens like ya'll get ruined if you ever
> 
> come here.
> 
> ya'll are the kind we troll for, and with the range of fishermen [surfers] we have here,
> 
> i'm sure one of them would catch you in their nets.
> 
> so stay safe, and dont come round here, unless you want to have 'a good time'


Lol na I'm the one they need to watch out for. I stab peoe for a living  lol


----------



## surfer

dang i had forgot all about this.

but, did you read the whole thread? i apologized if you think that i got out of line,

because i didnt want to get cut..........

but now you tell me you stab instead, yikes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

nah, i was just messin the whole time

i think it was something about ya'll being attractive........................


----------



## Black Rabbit

:rofl: :rofl: 
It was totally a joke, although I do kinda. Tattoo Artists and body piercer


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Yeah what shop? where at? Always lookn for a new piece.....


----------



## Andi671

Newbie. . Hi All

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## surfer

kd, 
how bout slowing that picture down by your name i was gettin dizzy trying to look at it.

why did you pick hitlers b-day for the #'s after your name?????????????????

420.....................


----------



## hashbrown

surfer said:


> kd,
> how bout slowing that picture down by your name i was gettin dizzy trying to look at it.
> 
> why did you pick hitlers b-day for the #'s after your name?????????????????
> 
> 420.....................


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## ~StangChick~

OMG....lol


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Well surfer and his fun facts lol. In the south (depending on who u talk to) it isnt mlk day isnt mlk day its robert e lee day.... just another fun fact....


----------



## surfer

what???????????????????

are you saying,
420 has another meaning????????????????????

or is 4:20 a time of day you should partake.????????????????????

or is 420 the code for a simple posession charge????????????????

am i the only one that knew these things????????????????


----------



## Just Tap Pits

No I knew about hilters bday, also knew the stoner codes lol purrty sure its the stoner code being shes from cali and named her dog dosia (im assuming as in weed though ive always seen it spelled doja maybe its a area thing)


----------



## Black Rabbit

Proud medical cannabis supporter  and the correct spelling is Dosia  it's a German name that means gift from god


----------



## mccoypitbulls

Wood grain wit dem leather seats..windows so dark u need a flashlight to see me.
smokin in that dosia ..4ninjas in the back screamin no limit soldier.
......what u know bout that?..lol


----------



## *Bella*Blu*

mccoypitbulls said:


> Wood grain wit dem leather seats..windows so dark u need a flashlight to see me.
> smokin in that dosia ..4ninjas in the back screamin no limit soldier.
> ......what u know bout that?..lol


Lmao...nice

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Black Rabbit

I know it's not my style  lol. I'm a heavy metal girl.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

mccoypitbulls said:


> Wood grain wit dem leather seats..windows so dark u need a flashlight to see me.
> smokin in that dosia ..4ninjas in the back screamin no limit soldier.
> ......what u know bout that?..lol


Mccoys such a pimp he slaps hoes out their bras lol


----------



## Echo4delta

I'm pretty late but this my ugly-self please don't run. Lol








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21

Echo4delta said:


> I'm pretty late but this my ugly-self please don't run. Lol
> View attachment 27154
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Whoo your tatted up big time huh.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Echo4delta

Princesspaola21 said:


> Whoo your tatted up big time huh.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm not tatted, I just have a few lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21

Echo4delta said:


> I'm not tatted, I just have a few lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lol no I have "a few" I want full sleeves though.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Black Rabbit

Before you know it that few will turn into a sleeve  lol. I've still got some more color work to go at the top but I've pretty much got a full sleeve on my left arm  my wrist is the bottom of the ocean and the cap of my shoulder is outer space so it's all one big picture


----------



## Echo4delta

It's addicting. I'm still debating if I should ink both of my legs or my back first! Hmmm.....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Bella*Blu*

I agree with Echo....just got another for my birthday! Think that's like #20something ))

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

If you're still counting you dont have enough. ...


----------



## montez25

blondie03044 said:


> for thoes of u that dont know who he is he is the number one stunter in the world he has his own show on speed called super street. i was soooo nervous lol and im not one to get star struck. i think i must have had a flock of butterflies in my stomache lol.


Jason Britton!!! Your so lucky.


----------



## montez25

Freakin-Rican from SATX...


----------



## *Bella*Blu*

@just tap...I think you're right!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Black Rabbit

Just Tap Pits said:


> If you're still counting you dont have enough. ...


Lol ain't that the truth  I lost track years ago lol.


----------



## mccoypitbulls

I listen to anything...that way i don't hear songs i don't like..some of that metal is hard core though.. pantera..megadeath..bout hard as i like..anything harder i call kill the puppy music..just a term..

and pimpin ain't easy..ha ha


----------



## Echo4delta

People ask me "how many tats do you have?" I tell them, it's not how many, more like, what's the percentage of my body that's covered! Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EckoMac

Me and Darby before her prom.


Me and Ashlyn before her prom.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

EckoMac said:


> Me and Darby before her prom.
> 
> 
> Me and Ashlyn before her prom.


Very lovely pair, u own a gun right? Most likely gonna need it with them two lol


----------



## EckoMac

Yes sir I do. Kel Tec P11 and they are both properly versed in how to fire it as well. As soon as I met them I knew I would need one. Bought it about a week later. LOL!
And thank you. While I did not contribute any DNA to their production, I like to think their morals and sense of responsability are something they learned from me. If you met their mother (now my ex), you would think the same, trust me.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Im sure I would. I've alwwys git the vibe from ur oics and post that ur level headed and some1 I woukd get along well with. I personally have a walthers ppq .40. I got myself a pretty little girl also. Shes 6 and im surgical at 20 yards lol

And dna is overrated. Best parents I know are step parents. .....


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

Darby? Like Darby Crash?


----------



## EckoMac

I've fired a 9 made them. Hardly any kick at all. Kel Tec is a local company and my neighbor works for them so I get free upgrades, parts, and repair. 
6 years old? You got another 6 or 7 to go before you have to start getting too worried. Gives you time to build up an aresenal. LOL!

Thanks man. I feel the same way about step parents. My step dad is pretty rad. Wish I could take the girls from their POS mom. Maybe I'll get lucky and there'll be a shark attack or something. LOL!


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Hell til I got to hear about her crush on beiber and some country singer her mom likes... was not happy in the slightest...


----------



## EckoMac

stonerreakinhavok said:


> Darby? Like Darby Crash?


I didn't name her. 
Poor kid has a Irish boys name. But it kinda suits her and it's pretty unique around here.


----------



## EckoMac

Just Tap Pits said:


> Hell til I got to hear about her crush on beiber and some country singer her mom likes... was not happy in the slightest...


It only gets worse when the boys become local and real life. I started cleaning my gun when boys came over when yhe oldest turned 13. I've been doing it ever since. Well, IDK what they are doing now since their mom took them when she moved out. Burns me up inside because I don't think either of them are still abstaining.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

EckoMac said:


> It only gets worse when the boys become local and real life. I started cleaning my gun when boys came over when yhe oldest turned 13. I've been doing it ever since. Well, IDK what they are doing now since their mom took them when she moved out. Burns me up inside because I don't think either of them are still abstaining.


Thats it going to the range to practice today. Thanks for costing me a couple hundo in ammo today lol


----------



## Black Rabbit

mccoypitbulls said:


> I listen to anything...that way i don't hear songs i don't like..some of that metal is hard core though.. pantera..megadeath..bout hard as i like..anything harder i call kill the puppy music..just a term..
> 
> and pimpin ain't easy..ha ha


Lmao at kill the puppies XD. I totally get what you mean. Some of those singers are so irritating and lame.


----------



## hashbrown

EckoMac said:


> I've fired a 9 made them. Hardly any kick at all. Kel Tec is a local company and my neighbor works for them so I get free upgrades, parts, and repair.
> 6 years old? You got another 6 or 7 to go before you have to start getting too worried. Gives you time to build up an aresenal. LOL!
> 
> Thanks man. I feel the same way about step parents. My step dad is pretty rad. Wish I could take the girls from their POS mom. Maybe I'll get lucky and there'll be a shark attack or something. LOL!


I've carried a kel tec 380 in my back pocket everyday for the last 7 years. I have had great luck with it and think they are good little shootin irons.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

hashbrown said:


> I've carried a kel tec 380 in my back pocket everyday for the last 7 years. I have had great luck with it and think they are good little shootin irons.


Ruger lcp(cant carry no ccw in il)...... nice addition for the range is the 15 round clip....


----------



## EckoMac

hashbrown said:


> I've carried a kel tec 380 in my back pocket everyday for the last 7 years. I have had great luck with it and think they are good little shootin irons.


I have my LTC, but I'm a little round Italian chick with no where to hide a gun. LOL!
The little 380s are nice too. Next time I go to the range my friend is going to bring his and let me shoot it. Of all the handguns I've fired I have to say Glock makes the least kick. I just can't afford one right now. Some day...

Also, I've been promised a tour of the Kel Tec factory. I'm pretty excited about it too.


----------



## hashbrown

Just Tap Pits said:


> Ruger lcp(cant carry no ccw in il)...... nice addition for the range is the 15 round clip....


I'm not really much of a pistol guy. I only have 4 pistols but Im fond of good rifles and also keep an assortment of ar's ak's mini 14s and m1s. I have never been to a range when you live where I do the range is usually off my deck.


----------



## EckoMac

hashbrown said:


> I'm not really much of a pistol guy. I only have 4 pistols but Im fond of good rifles and also keep an assortment of ar's ak's mini 14s and m1s. I have never been to a range when you live where I do the range is usually off my deck.


I'm wicked jealous.
There's a place in the sticks for rifles, but since I got my LTC I've been sketchy about going out there. I don't want to deal with any BS if it pops up.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

EckoMac said:


> I'm wicked jealous.
> There's a place in the sticks for rifles, but since I got my LTC I've been sketchy about going out there. I don't want to deal with any BS if it pops up.


Florida.... stand ur ground laws.... just dont be on your back getting punched in your face when u use it or they'll put you on trial for protecting yourself. ....


----------



## ~StangChick~

quit shootin the shit and post some pics.


----------



## aqua1957




----------



## ~StangChick~

Sweet nice bikes like 2 separate personalitys lol.


----------



## aqua1957

Good boy bad boy in between right now Lol


----------



## ~StangChick~

*Playin with Fire*


----------



## hashbrown

Al made me scrub up today, first time I haven't had some sort of beard in years.


----------



## Princesspaola21

hashbrown said:


> Al made me scrub up today, first time I haven't had some sort of beard in years.


Rofl!!!!! Ill have to post up a before and after of Roy. I showed him this and he rolled his eyes and said "OMG we are in the same relationship."

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hashbrown

Princesspaola21 said:


> Rofl!!!!! Ill have to post up a before and after of Roy. I showed him this and he rolled his eyes and said "OMG we are in the same relationship."
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It seems that we are......poor bastard!


----------



## Princesspaola21

hashbrown said:


> It seems that we are......poor bastard!


Muahahahahaha!!!!!!
The transformation of RoyBoy AKA Roycifer Eduardo Slutty Slut Nipples Maynardo








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hashbrown

Whats the problem with beards?


----------



## Princesspaola21

hashbrown said:


> Whats the problem with beards?


Meh. If I wanted to make out with a goat I would buy me one. They argue less lol. Beards are really sexy at first but they wear out their welcome  just my opinion on them lol. Trust me I didn't pick him for his beard.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hashbrown

Princesspaola21 said:


> Meh. If I wanted to make out with a goat I would buy me one. They argue less lol. Beards are really sexy at first but they wear out their welcome  just my opinion on them lol. Trust me I didn't pick him for his beard.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You have to be kin to Al!


----------



## Princesspaola21

hashbrown said:


> You have to be kin to Al!


Lol!!!! If I can be half as beautiful as she is then Ill take it!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana

Beards look great, until you have to kiss one...


----------



## Black Rabbit

Beards are awesome. I keep telling Ryan he needs to grow his back.


----------



## dixieland

I agree KG!Love a man with some facial hair!


----------



## Princesspaola21

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21

Oh and can't forget TBT


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hashbrown

Left a photo out didn'tja........?


----------



## Princesspaola21

hashbrown said:


> Left a photo out didn'tja........?


Me?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hashbrown

Me and mine


----------



## Just Tap Pits

^^^^ look at them dirty mofos...... get my pm?


----------



## ~StangChick~

*What a good idea, love it! *


----------



## pookie!

hashbrown said:


> Whats the problem with beards?


Not a damn thing! My BF has a very nice beard going on right now, and I fucking love it. I made him shave it because I didnt think Id like it, now I am making him grow it back. 
Nothing sexier than a hard working man with a nice beard :love2:



hashbrown said:


> Me and mine


Those are some badass pictures! Love the deer lol

Me and my blue dog, I love this damn dog more than anything









Another of me and Bear, he is always right next to me no matter what









Me and Cyclona a few days ago









Me, the Loverface and GR CH Sweet Pea (RIP)









My studs, Turbo and the BF and a more current picture of the BFs beard, he is in a yeard contest with my Russian brother right now lol


----------



## Carriana

pookie! said:


> Nothing sexier than a hard working man with a nice beard :love2:


I agree, 100%

Case and point: the hubs in his bearded glory napping with Loki when he was a pup:


----------



## Carriana

Oh, and he cleans up nice too


----------



## pookie!

when I lay on him I like shove my face in his beard and go to sleep lol idk its more awesome than I ever thought it would be.

This was the one he shaved off last year, I wish now he hadnt have lol


----------



## pookie!

Carriana said:


> Oh, and he cleans up nice too


looks like you are grabbing his butt in this pic lol


----------



## Carriana

pookie! said:


> when I lay on him I like shove my face in his beard and go to sleep lol idk its more awesome than I ever thought it would be.
> 
> This was the one he shaved off last year, I wish now he hadnt have lol


Wooweee, that's a friggin beard! Does he shampoo it?


----------



## pookie!

Heck yes he does, its funny cuz we use whatever shampoo and his beard gets the good stuff. He also puts hair food in it, dont ask me what it is lol idk. Since he is trying to one up my bro he will also be taking some prenatal vitamins too to get it in some serious beard glory lol, he isnt just trying to win the beard off, he is trying to spank my bro lol


----------



## Carriana

Okay, I was going to say i wouldn't get my face within ten feet of that bad boy if he didn't shampoo it or something. Beards can get some serious funk! LMAO. 

That's funny as hell about the prenatal vitamins.


----------



## Carriana

pookie! said:


> looks like you are grabbing his butt in this pic lol


I might have been, haha! He's got a nice ass


----------



## JohnsDaddy

Princesspaola21 said:


> Oh and can't forget TBT
> 
> View attachment 32482
> 
> 
> View attachment 32490
> 
> 
> View attachment 32498
> 
> 
> View attachment 32506
> 
> 
> View attachment 32514
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You are one beautiful woman! :thumbsup:


----------



## pookie!

Carriana said:


> Okay, I was going to say i wouldn't get my face within ten feet of that bad boy if he didn't shampoo it or something. Beards can get some serious funk! LMAO.
> 
> That's funny as hell about the prenatal vitamins.


Nah most guys keep their beards clean, and he cannot stand it to be even a little dirty so he washes it every single day lol and that hair food stuff smells like jolly ranchers so its awesome lol


----------



## Carriana

pookie! said:


> Nah most guys keep their beards clean, and he cannot stand it to be even a little dirty so he washes it every single day lol and that hair food stuff smells like jolly ranchers so its awesome lol


I might need to look into this hair food stuff!


----------



## JohnsDaddy

Here's my contribution...

John and I and my bearded glory.









Most recent.









After work cuddle with John.


----------



## JohnsDaddy

My friend (Phil Hamilton) and I after one of his concerts...

I also shampoo and conditions beard daily!


----------



## pookie!

You have similar hair as the BF, your beards resemble one anothers lol you form the Mid West?


----------



## Princesspaola21

JohnsDaddy said:


> You are one beautiful woman! :thumbsup:


Why thank ya!! Those are "throw back Thursday" pics so I'm not quite that beautiful now lol but I try 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JohnsDaddy

pookie! said:


> You have similar hair as the BF, your beards resemble one anothers lol you form the Mid West?


I am actually, was born and raised in Kansas.


----------



## JohnsDaddy

Forgot to post the image code but this is my friend Phil and I...


----------



## pookie!

JohnsDaddy said:


> I am actually, was born and raised in Kansas.


The beard hair, something about being midwest bred is a give away in a bear and idk why lol



JohnsDaddy said:


> Forgot to post the image code but this is my friend Phil and I...


Now thats a sweet ass beard! Cool color too!

I want to buy one of those knit beanie type things that are beards so I fit in lol


----------



## Princesspaola21

JohnsDaddy said:


> Forgot to post the image code but this is my friend Phil and I...


Are you a red head??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JohnsDaddy

Princesspaola21 said:


> Are you a red head??
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


No ma'am, I have very dark brown hair but my beard is very red...


----------



## Princesspaola21

JohnsDaddy said:


> No ma'am, I have very dark brown hair but my beard is very red...


Phew. I thought for a minute we were going to have to cut all friendship ties lol. I'm fascinated with red hair. It's very dangerous like a moth to a flame. BAHAHAHAHA!!!!!! That and baldness. It's super shiny. I like shiny things. Lol I'm totally cracking myself up tonight...don't mind me 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JohnsDaddy

Princesspaola21 said:


> Phew. I thought for a minute we were going to have to cut all friendship ties lol. I'm fascinated with red hair. It's very dangerous like a moth to a flame. BAHAHAHAHA!!!!!! That and baldness. It's super shiny. I like shiny things. Lol I'm totally cracking myself up tonight...don't mind me
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It's all good dont hold back on my account!


----------



## pookie!

*slowly backs out of the room*


----------



## Princesspaola21

pookie! said:


> *slowly backs out of the room*


Lol don't leave on my account. I'm drinking the rest of my fifth of southern comfort and having an awesome night. I keep it waaaaaaaay cleaner on GP than my fb rotfl.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pookie!

Princesspaola21 said:


> Lol don't leave on my account. I'm drinking the rest of my fifth of southern comfort and having an awesome night. I keep it waaaaaaaay cleaner on GP than my fb rotfl.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lol I wish I had some beer.. I drank it all last night and slept so good that I woke up sore LOL been limping all day..


----------



## Princesspaola21

pookie! said:


> Lol I wish I had some beer.. I drank it all last night and slept so good that I woke up sore LOL been limping all day..


Lol I had a weird craving yesterday so I'm drinking Southern Comfort and Redbull with lime Twang lol. It's really good. I got so hammered last night my room was still spinning at noon lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pookie!

Princesspaola21 said:


> Lol I had a weird craving yesterday so I'm drinking Southern Comfort and Redbull with lime Twang lol. It's really good. I got so hammered last night my room was still spinning at noon lol.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


BAHAHA! I dont drink much liquor anymore, I was always a Captain drinker.. recently I have taken a liking to Disaronno lol Ill drink the whole bottle in an hour lol shits GOOD

I am in a 40 mood tonight, might walk the mutt to the liquor store and get me a


----------



## Princesspaola21

pookie! said:


> BAHAHA! I dont drink much liquor anymore, I was always a Captain drinker.. recently I have taken a liking to Disaronno lol Ill drink the whole bottle in an hour lol shits GOOD
> 
> I am in a 40 mood tonight, might walk the mutt to the liquor store and get me a


Omg Disaronno is awesome!!! Now I'm craving an Amaretto Sour lmao. Shit is addictive. Disaronno, vanilla coffee creamer, baileys Irish cream, Kahlua, and toasted marshmallow syrup is amazing too. My drink of choice but I'm usually too lazy to make it lol. That or Cake vodka and red bull lol. Oddly enough I'm not a big drinker. My freezer is full of 3/4 full bottles. Like 15 or so hahaha.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pookie!

Princesspaola21 said:


> Omg Disaronno is awesome!!! Now I'm craving an Amaretto Sour lmao. Shit is addictive. Disaronno, vanilla coffee creamer, baileys Irish cream, Kahlua, and toasted marshmallow syrup is amazing too. My drink of choice but I'm usually too lazy to make it lol. That or Cake vodka and red bull lol. Oddly enough I'm not a big drinker. My freezer is full of 3/4 full bottles. Like 15 or so hahaha.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thats too much stuff. I like the stuff right out of the bottle lol, classy :thumbsup:

Yea I used to be a big drinker, to the point of it being bad. Now I just drink beer lol keeps me out of jail and I dont punch people lol
I got a half a bottle of vodka thats been in my freezer for a year now lol, I cant drink the shit anymore, kills my stomach..


----------



## Princesspaola21

pookie! said:


> Thats too much stuff. I like the stuff right out of the bottle lol, classy :thumbsup:
> 
> Yea I used to be a big drinker, to the point of it being bad. Now I just drink beer lol keeps me out of jail and I dont punch people lol
> I got a half a bottle of vodka thats been in my freezer for a year now lol, I cant drink the shit anymore, kills my stomach..


Lol. Classy! Love it. Real classy is whiskey and Mountain Dew done "too young to drink, doing it in a hurry, and don't wanna leave any evidence" style. Open your mouth and pour in a splash of code red Mountain Dew. Then fill with as much whiskey as possible and swallow. BAHAHAHAHA. Now those were the good old days!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pookie!

LMAO! No shit right, I used to drink whiskey with koolaid.. *shudders*


----------



## Princesspaola21

pookie! said:


> LMAO! No shit right, I used to drink whiskey with koolaid.. *shudders*


Eeeeeeeeeeew! My god lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pookie!

oh yeah. gnarly was an understatement, but what are you to do when you spent all the money on the cheap ass liquor LOL


----------



## ~StangChick~

*Check out all the beards! NICE. *


----------



## jesspal

Can't see the inside which looks really nice

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JohnsDaddy

~StangChick~ said:


> *Check out all the beards! NICE. *


It's good to know so many attractive women (and there are several on this site) are liking the beards. Lately all the women I have met want me to chop mine off, which is a huge issue for me. I have been with beard for almost 2 years now.


----------



## kldgo

Me and my mutt.


----------



## Katey

This is me.







I don't have all my piercings in this one.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey

Clean beards are in the same category for me as clean dreds.

It is a requirement.

I dated a guy who had to be clean shaven for his job, but would take 3 weeks leave every year and go camping and live like a caveman for those 3 weeks. (He was OCD about his hygiene though. Cleanest, best smelling camper I ever saw)

Anyway, his dad decides to mess with his one day and asks him "when you sleep, do you sleep with your beard above the duvet or below the duvet?" He spent 10 minutes that night putting his beard on top of the duvet and then under the duvet. He eventually went and trimmed it short so that it didn't touch the duvet before he could go to bed. I couldn't help but laugh at him. Poor guy.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Beards!!!!  oh and it's nice to put a face to the name Kdlgo and Katey!


----------



## JohnsDaddy

Katey has photos up from a while ago!!


----------



## JohnsDaddy

::::COACH:::: said:


> Beards!!!!  oh and it's nice to put a face to the name Kdlgo and Katey!


Beards? Like this?! lol!


----------



## JohnsDaddy

JohnWayne


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Work flow- Repping an ABKC show in Wisconsin









Repping in New Jersey









Me and my Bossmandude, Bully the Kid- Repping in Tennessee










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Katey

JohnsDaddy said:


> Katey has photos up from a while ago!!


I put a bunch up in the tattoo thread a while ago.

I am considering getting hair cut like Pink's at the moment. I'm so torn between growing out (it will look like the girl in Brave) or punking it up again.

Btw JD nice neat beard. Very impressive. It looks super soft

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey

::::COACH:::: said:


> Beards!!!!  oh and it's nice to put a face to the name Kdlgo and Katey!


Thanks

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JohnsDaddy

Katey said:


> I put a bunch up in the tattoo thread a while ago.
> 
> I am considering getting hair cut like Pink's at the moment. I'm so torn between growing out (it will look like the girl in Brave) or punking it up again.
> 
> Btw JD nice neat beard. Very impressive. It looks super soft
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks katey, I put a lot of effort into keeping it clean and neat. And I use shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## Princesspaola21

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey

Nice pic Paola

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

*
My sophisticated look*


----------



## Ebar

I need to update pics lol this is my favorite ha ha I'm the only one to get him to take an unserious pic buahaha

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ebar

Vegas!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

^^^^^^ the drunk black chicks behind u are way more interesting


----------



## Ebar

Ha ha MAN the one you would ha e died laughing if you seen is just out of the pick she was no joke like 200+ wearing a thong bikini I mean It was so horrid you couldn't hwlp but stare no matter what permanent damage you were doing to yourself

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hashbrown

Just Tap Pits said:


> ^^^^^^ the drunk black chicks behind u are way more interesting


And about 4' taller! Dudes on his tipy toes just trying to sit on the fountain....


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Ebar said:


> Ha ha MAN the one you would ha e died laughing if you seen is just out of the pick she was no joke like 200+ wearing a thong bikini I mean It was so horrid you couldn't hwlp but stare no matter what permanent damage you were doing to yourself
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thats right up hashs alley



hashbrown said:


> And about 4' taller! Dudes on his tipy toes just trying to sit on the fountain....


Speak of the devil and there he treats you lol


----------



## Ebar

hashbrown said:


> And about 4' taller! Dudes on his tipy toes just trying to sit on the fountain....


I'm tall for a brownie only one I know that 6ft ha ha! So no matter how tall you are I'm always the tallest btown guy I know

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hashbrown

Just Tap Pits said:


> Thats right up hashs alley
> 
> Hey, I haven't dated or married a woman that old since my 20s!


----------



## MSK

Up to date photos within the past year cant remember what I've shared already.

My neice and my youngest son with me at the fair.









When I got my Class B CDL









Going out with the hubby and friends to celebrate my cousins marriage

























Taking the step sister out to a bar for the first time









This summer I think


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Doing the rep thing in Vass, NC 2 weeks ago









Me and Ronnie (Dueceaddicted)









Repping in Vass, NC 2 weeks ago with Judge Q









Halloween with the Hurricane


----------



## ~StangChick~

aww lil ninja, I like your Fox shirt.


----------



## Adison

ok ok here i am lol


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Adison said:


> ok ok here i am lol


MF.........

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Adison

Me and World Famous Beastro


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Adison said:


> Me and World Famous Beastro


Niiiice!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Love my hoodies
#bullysupplies
#hoodielife

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Adison said:


> Me and World Famous Beastro


Lol Nubbz look so weird with hair, especially that much

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Adison

lol #bullylife i dolo all yall 6 solo lol


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Adison said:


> lol #bullylife i dolo all yall 6 solo lol


Omg dead you cmtfu

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mach0

Hey yall.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Mach0 said:


> Hey yall.


Freddie! My homie!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mach0

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Freddie! My homie!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Howdy, Lauren


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Love my hoodies







Love my fireball







Love my Rooskies














Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

Looks like you girls know how to have some fun.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

~StangChick~ said:


> Looks like you girls know how to have some fun.


Lol always!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitso




----------



## APBTN00b

I really don't have any up to date pictures but here is one of me from earlier this year:


----------



## Echo4delta

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

pitso said:


> View attachment 43378
> 
> View attachment 43386
> View attachment 43394


Your girlfriend is beautiful 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Echo4delta said:


> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Very cute couple!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Echo4delta

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Very cute couple!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you. She's a blessing 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitso

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Your girlfriend is beautiful
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lol thank you 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## absea




----------



## pitbullmamanatl

absea said:


>


Good to put a face with the name!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitso

pitbullmamanatl said:


> View attachment 42577
> 
> Love my hoodies
> View attachment 42585
> 
> Love my fireball
> View attachment 42593
> 
> Love my Rooskies
> View attachment 42601
> 
> View attachment 42609
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I can't do fireball lmfao... Craaazy

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

pitso said:


> I can't do fireball lmfao... Craaazy
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It's amazing coffee

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitso

pitbullmamanatl said:


> It's amazing coffee
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lmao!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

pitbullmamanatl said:


> View attachment 43890
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


love it!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

pitso said:


> Lmao!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I ain't even playing am I Paola and Rebecca lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

~StangChick~ said:


> love it!


Thanks ma!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~




----------



## DickyT

^^ Hot! Cheetah cozy and all.

Dang I need to shave.... looking rough...


----------



## ~StangChick~

yes, ty. I think its leopard. who knows. 

You goin duck dynasty look? sweet


----------



## DickyT

~StangChick~ said:


> yes, ty. I think its leopard. who knows.
> 
> You goin duck dynasty look? sweet


I'm letting the goatee grow out, not the rest. I need to shave the cheeks and neck, it is itchy...


----------



## Princesspaola21

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21

pitbullmamanatl said:


> I ain't even playing am I Paola and Rebecca lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Rotfl she ain't kidding!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TeamCourter

Might as well post a couple

My husband and I when we finally got married 10/20/12









Just got this off my hubby's phone, taken some time last week









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Me and my friend's baby at a show 







Me and my Fireball 







Me and the love of my life, my Hurricane
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Princesspaola21 said:


> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


My hottie 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KMdogs




----------



## pitbullmamanatl

KMdogs said:


>


What's crackin KM

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KMdogs

pitbullmamanatl said:


> What's crackin KM
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Working hard, have had no downtime between 60-72 hour work weeks, hunting season done now in transition back to guard work, 1 more dog on property, weight training back in full and SCCA solo about to start back.

How you been? You still in my area or you move again?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

KMdogs said:


> Working hard, have had no downtime between 60-72 hour work weeks, hunting season done now in transition back to guard work, 1 more dog on property, weight training back in full and SCCA solo about to start back.
> 
> How you been? You still in my area or you move again?


Ah, explains your MIA lol nope I'm back in Atlanta homie

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

hola, im leslie










on left


----------



## DickyT

KMdogs said:


> SCCA solo


what class? I ran sts and sm2 for years!


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Beatrix Kiddo said:


> hola, im leslie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on left


I can see the resemblance to your nickname.


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

lol why do i look like a cold blooded murderer?


----------



## ~StangChick~

hi Leslie, very pretty!!


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Beatrix Kiddo said:


> lol why do i look like a cold blooded murderer?


Lol take the compliments as they come


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

lol thanks guys! I'll take that!


----------



## Just Tap Pits

I look like im going to steal your tv so looking like a stonecold killer is way better lol


----------



## hashbrown

A new girl! Initiate the forum leg humping!


----------



## Just Tap Pits

hashbrown said:


> A new girl! Initiate the forum leg humping!


Lmao half ur age too hash


----------



## hashbrown

Just Tap Pits said:


> Lmao half ur age too hash


You don't have to out me before my second post!


----------



## Princesspaola21

hashbrown said:


> You don't have to out me before my second post!


Rotfl!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21

Half your age is the perfect age! Or in my case I suppose it would be twice my age. Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KMdogs

DickyT said:


> what class? I ran sts and sm2 for years!


St and sm2, two cars


----------



## Just Tap Pits

hashbrown said:


> You don't have to out me before my second post!


Im a hater like that....


----------



## hashbrown

Just Tap Pits said:


> Im a hater like that....


That's a two way street..........


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Thats ok I got my version of big al.....


----------



## hashbrown

Just Tap Pits said:


> Thats ok I got my version of big al.....


That's just wrong! 13 is just too young!


----------



## redog

Sicko...:rofl:


----------



## Just Tap Pits

hashbrown said:


> That's just wrong! 13 is just too young!


Teeheehee... d bag lmao


----------



## Katey

Can never have a bad day when I read threads like this. Haha

we are what we do repeatedly. excellence is then not an act, but a habit. - Aristotle


----------



## DickyT

13 ... Whoa... 15 will get ya 20. lol

Nothing wrong with 1/2 your age if your are at least 36 though


----------



## ~StangChick~

Less talk more PICS!


----------



## NinasOwner2014

Lmao.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DickyT

~StangChick~ said:


> Less talk more PICS!


Yes mam!


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

is it Friday yet!?!?!? im not young, i just look young


----------



## NinasOwner2014

Just woke up a little bit ago. Lmao

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

URL=http://s22.photobucket.com/user/stangchick1978/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20140110_135511.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

~StangChick~ said:


> URL=http://s22.photobucket.com/user/stangchick1978/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20140110_135511.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


My sexy ma!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

Ty babe!


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

very pretty! what king of mustang do you have?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Beatrix Kiddo said:


> very pretty! what king of mustang do you have?


TY. Right now a 96 GT 5speed..i got the off road H pipe Flowmaster exhaust system. Few other things done here and there. I am looking at a 95 cobra right now. Very tempting. I cant wait for spring so I can drive it again,


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

Nice!!!! I used to build and race DSM's (turbo talons/eclipses) something about taking a $900 4 cylinder and making it run 12's makes my soul smile. Plus i was always too broke for a nicer car lol. I think if i were to ever pick up a stang i'd have to go with an 03 cobra and drop a kenne bell in it. I just love the sound of forced induction. So mad props to you fellow car enthusiast


----------



## ~StangChick~

Hell yeah! You can get them little cars goin FAST! Mine is just an everyday driver with a few mods.


----------



## DickyT

Beatrix Kiddo said:


> drop a kenne bell in it. I just love the sound of forced induction. So mad props to you fellow car enthusiast


Whiiiiiiiiiine!!! Love the sound of a bell prepped motor!


----------



## welder

12's!!!!!!!!! What the hell was you doing? Pushin it hahahaha

go with the 07. More tire clearance and abit better chassis to start with. A convertible would be even better!


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

400hp front drive with a 50 trim FP green model turbo runs low 12's. even on good tires =/


no replacement for displacement right lol


----------



## welder

O crap! One a them!


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

hey hey, i'm a DSMer, not a Honda owner... we are a different breed


----------



## welder

Wth isa dsm'er? O u talkin about a lawnmower! Then 12's aint bad for a john deere!


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

i'd be mad too if i needed 4 extra cylinders to do the same 


we can argue import vs domestic all day baby. lets go


----------



## DickyT

Beatrix Kiddo said:


> i'd be mad too if i needed 4 extra cylinders to do the same
> 
> we can argue import vs domestic all day baby. lets go


I can't. I love 'em all! Import, domestic, euro, exotics, tractors, motos.. If it has wheels and a motor I have love for it. Even the crappy little eastern block cars....


----------



## welder

No rgument to be made. Hahahaha 

look at your promod champs!

Look at your prostock champs!

Look at your 10.5 champs!

Look at your drag radial champs!

Wrong thread to do this tho.


----------



## welder

Hey stang, the older you get the better you look!

;-p


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

you ever heard of John Shepherd? check him out, 7 second dsm.

I'm not saying its the fastest car in the world winning all sorts of stuff. But it's deserving of respect.


----------



## ~StangChick~

welder said:


> Hey stang, the older you get the better you look!
> 
> ;-p


Hey Thanks man!! I posted a real car in car lovers thread. 
Now you can go clean up this thread Welder. ;p


----------



## welder

Only place a frt whl drive car deserves respect at is at the gas pump. Period! Yea i know john! Just messing with ya. Ck out the car lovers thread.


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

one more thing and i'll leave this thread alone, sorry for getting so far off topic.

the 12's car i was referring to was a FWD, used mainly as a freeway car when the supra meet came to town for some freeway runs. There was also an awd car built for the track that did 11's on C16.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

~StangChick~ said:


> TY. Right now a 96 GT 5speed..i got the off road H pipe Flowmaster exhaust system. Few other things done here and there. I am looking at a 95 cobra right now. Very tempting. I cant wait for spring so I can drive it again,


I bought B's dad a 95 cobra hardtop convertible..... after the new engine it is 750 hp.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

MMM Love it...And you never told me this!! BAD GIRL.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

~StangChick~ said:


> MMM Love it...And you never told me this!! BAD GIRL.


Hmmmm i bought it for him in 2006 lol we broke up before Brayden was born in 2007. This MF bitches about paying 300$ in child support lolol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Been a while since I posted a pic of me....here are two of me at my sister's wedding this past fall


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

::::COACH:::: said:


> Been a while since I posted a pic of me....here are two of me at my sister's wedding this past fall


Dayum ma! Beautiful

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Awww coach you're pretty!! Looks like ive been stalking the right one


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Thanks Lauren! And um, JTP....well....um...thanks? Bahahaha!


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Hey chick, thats nice for me and u know it.... especially after youve broken my heart with ur gp bfs and fur daddy crushes lol


----------



## ::::COACH::::

HAHAHAHAHA! True that


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Seriously though, you are quite stunning.


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Nadia i dont think ive ever seen a pic of you until now. Wowsers!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Oh weird! I've totally posted them here several times  thanks lady


----------



## ~StangChick~

Maybe cuz you look so stunning in these. Pretty dress.


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Lol!! That could be why-- I had a purdy bright yellow dress on!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Me and my homegirl "Da Frenchie Queen" in Atlanta after a VERY long show








Me and ABKC GR CH Beastro








Snowed in








Photobombed by Da Frenchie King








Frenchie love from Mystique

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Gettin my Frenchie on with Mystique








Waiting to go in the ring so we taking selfies lol








Pre ice storm drinking with 2 of my regulars from work 







My Valentine's Day date

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

love the one of you & Mystique...

[email protected] Valentine's date..


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

~StangChick~ said:


> love the one of you & Mystique...
> 
> [email protected] Valentine's date..


Fireball don't ever let me down yo!!
lololol


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

broke my hand boxing a lil while back









YAY to being cast free finally! Happy hump day!


----------



## DickyT

Feelin' sly and maybe a lil rough today....


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Love my Hurricane


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

Very pretty and your son is adorable...

I had the honor of being a bridesmaid over the weekend


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Beatrix Kiddo said:


> Very pretty and your son is adorable...
> 
> I had the honor of being a bridesmaid over the weekend


Thank You and you looked gorgeous... ugh i hated being a bridesmaid lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## surfer

stang,
dont know how you do it, but to me you always look amazing,
and like welder said, the pictures now, wow!!!!!!!!!!!!

but if i may say so, coach,

ARE YOU FREAKIN KIDDIN ME???????????????

i thought you were about 70,
but, my goodness girl, you got it goin on........


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

surfer said:


> stang,
> dont know how you do it, but to me you always look amazing,
> and like welder said, the pictures now, wow!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> but if i may say so, coach,
> 
> ARE YOU FREAKIN KIDDIN ME???????????????
> 
> i thought you were about 70,
> but, my goodness girl, you got it goin on........


Lmmfao at thinking she was 70 I'm dead

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

OMG Surfer, LOL @ Coach being 70. 

And thank you for your nice comment.

BK you looked great.

Lauren you and B are adorbs.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

~StangChick~ said:


> OMG Surfer, LOL @ Coach being 70.
> 
> And thank you for your nice comment.
> 
> BK you looked great.
> 
> Lauren you and B are adorbs.


Mwah thanks ma! Xxoo

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH::::

surfer said:


> but if i may say so, coach,
> 
> ARE YOU FREAKIN KIDDIN ME???????????????
> 
> i thought you were about 70,
> but, my goodness girl, you got it goin on........


LOL!!!!! I literally spit out my tea laughing at this comment surfer haha! 
I guess apparently I give off old people vibes! oke:


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

::::COACH:::: said:


> LOL!!!!! I literally spit out my tea laughing at this comment surfer haha!
> I guess apparently I give off old people vibes! oke:


I dub you Granny Evans lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hashbrown

pitbullmamanatl said:


> I dub you Granny Evans lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You know that's gonna stick! :cheers:


----------



## DickyT




----------



## MSK

Well I turned 27 years young yesterday and also almost wrecked my car in the midst. Luckily only busted the foglight out but still scared the shit outta me. I also dyed my hair back to original color cause this yellow was drivin me bonkers.









This was yesterday after a long day

And then the car









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

MSK said:


> View attachment 45961
> 
> 
> Well I turned 27 years young yesterday and also almost wrecked my car in the midst. Luckily only busted the foglight out but still scared the shit outta me. I also dyed my hair back to original color cause this yellow was drivin me bonkers.
> 
> View attachment 45969
> 
> 
> This was yesterday after a long day
> 
> And then the car
> 
> View attachment 45977
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Happy birthday ma

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MSK

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Happy birthday ma
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks:roll:


----------



## surfer

granny, [uh, i mean 'coach']

be careful saying you give off 'old people' vibes.........

because looking like you do, NOT 70,

the vibrations you give off, just might feel good to some of us, just saying......

nah, seriously, you look waaaaaayyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!! better than i would have ever thought.

why do you have such an old person's outlook on life???

you look young, you should be having a young person's outlook.

where you go down a different path, find a new way.


----------



## DickyT

surfer said:


> granny, [uh, i mean 'coach']
> 
> be careful saying you give off 'old people' vibes.........
> 
> because looking like you do, NOT 70,
> 
> the vibrations you give off, just might feel good to some of us, just saying......
> 
> nah, seriously, you look waaaaaayyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!! better than i would have ever thought.
> 
> why do you have such an old person's outlook on life???
> 
> you look young, you should be having a young person's outlook.
> 
> where you go down a different path, find a new way.


I believe the words for that is old soul...

It is rare, but some youngins carry the wisdom of age along with the vibrance of youth.


----------



## angelbaby

at work


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

angelbaby said:


> at work


My Rangel Dangel lookin good ma!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

very beautiful and killer body girl!!!!


----------



## Princesspaola21

Looking good Miss Bombshell 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angelbaby

thanks ya'll  OOXX


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Me and my Hurricane









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Raiderblue

I'm just a young punk. Turn 25 next month. I rarely take pics but these are 2 from late last summer





This is my life right here though. My little girl. And raider is so gentle with her. They love each other already.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Raiderblue said:


> I'm just a young punk. Turn 25 next month. I rarely take pics but these are 2 from late last summer, one with my ex cropped halfway out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my life right here though. My little girl. And raider is so gentle with her. They love each other already.


Your daughter is precious!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

Yes, adorable. I miss my Shelby that little.


----------



## Raiderblue

Thanks guys


----------



## Raiderblue

~StangChick~ said:


> URL=http://s22.photobucket.com/user/stangchick1978/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20140110_135511.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


You look like this and like mustangs? Fml, where are girls like this in my town?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Haha ty, not a girl I'm a woman. 35.


----------



## surfer

stang............

you got to quit that, your gonna have welder, hash and me killed protecting you.

thats just not fair,

but i told you since day one,

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

NOW QUIT................


----------



## Raiderblue

35? Even better.


----------



## ~StangChick~

quit being me? haha I will wear a mask. oh wait some dudes dig the masks.
I highly doubt you three will be the ones being killed.

thanks again.


----------



## hashbrown

Bout time to ugly this thread up!


----------



## HeavyJeep

Most recent photo taken of me....


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

HeavyJeep said:


> Most recent photo taken of me....


You dress up nicely!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hashbrown

~StangChick~ said:


> URL=http://s22.photobucket.com/user/stangchick1978/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20140110_135511.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


....................


----------



## ~StangChick~

omg lmao...wtf.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

hashbrown said:


> ....................


Lmmmfao

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## surfer

hash, 
how in the world do you know so much about the computer?????????

i still only go to 3 websites, here, facebook, and peds,


and thats all i got figured out so far.


----------



## hashbrown

surfer said:


> hash,
> how in the world do you know so much about the computer?????????
> 
> i still only go to 3 websites, here, facebook, and peds,
> 
> and thats all i got figured out so far.


My woman taught me.


----------



## HeavyJeep

ME AS A KID


----------



## DickyT

surfer said:


> hash,
> how in the world do you know so much about the computer?????????
> 
> i still only go to 3 websites, here, facebook, and peds,
> 
> and thats all i got figured out so far.


My understanding is you barely have here figured out too... :cheers:

Same stands for you and welder, I am a computer geek by profession for about 20 years now.

If you ever need any assistance, hit me up. I'm not only good with the little magic internet boxes, I am an expert at explaining things to those who are not, so that they can grasp the concepts.


----------



## welder

hey cuz, presh8 it. but bout all i wanna know is how far i can throw the dam thing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i didnt see nothin wrong with a #2 pencil and a 3 ring note book!!!


----------



## HeavyJeep

but hell welder flyin pigeons and shtuff passin notes... youd be dead by the next time you saw PP's hoohaa's

better praise that magic box so that it brings you more wonders of the world


----------



## welder

Yea i reckon u rite! But she aint got the only hoohaas in the world.

And to be honest if i cant put my hands on'm it pisses me off to just set and look at'm.

Why i aint to big on the tittie bars! Now or back when! Got throwed out of a few at bragg for playing at&t with'm.

Reachin out and touching someone! Hahahahaha


----------



## hashbrown

welder said:


> Yea i reckon u rite! But she aint got the only hoohaas in the world.
> 
> And to be honest if i cant put my hands on'm it pisses me off to just set and look at'm.
> 
> Why i aint to big on the tittie bars! Now or back when! Got throwed out of a few at bragg for playing at&t with'm.
> 
> Reachin out and touching someone! Hahahahaha


If you get thrown out of a "tittie bar" you're doing it wrong!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

hashbrown said:


> If you get thrown out of a "tittie bar" you're doing it wrong!


Ive left with one shoe on and my homegirl got into a fight with this guy over it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## welder

you mean to tell me thats all you had on and somebody got upset about it?


----------



## hashbrown

welder said:


> you mean to tell me thats all you had on and somebody got upset about it?


Doesn't seem like a problem too me!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

welder said:


> you mean to tell me thats all you had on and somebody got upset about it?





hashbrown said:


> Doesn't seem like a problem too me!


No, the guy wanted to keep my shoe

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hashbrown

pitbullmamanatl said:


> No, the guy wanted to keep my shoe
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


We all have our idiosyncrasies..... Shoe sniffin is on the tame side.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Me and Tennessee Titans Safety, Mike Griffin in Atlanta over the weekend at ABKC Bullymania 4. Sometimes I need a short leash.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

haha that's awesome Lauren, love ya.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

~StangChick~ said:


> haha that's awesome Lauren, love ya.


Lol i didnt even remember taking this picture i found it on FB the next day.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ImwithLoki

Figured I may as well throw some up here too 


























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

Let's bring this thread back to life


----------



## ThaLadyPit

~StangChick~ said:


> Let's bring this thread back to life


Beautiful mama!

Mobile.....at the moment....on petguide.com app


----------



## ~StangChick~

Thanks Bev <3


----------



## 7magmike

*here I am*

This is me after doing some hunting.. some of you ladies are beautiful..







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ~StangChick~

nice catch you got there Mike.


----------



## 7magmike

thanks stangchick, cool name, I have a 99 cobra.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

~StangChick~ said:


> Let's bring this thread back to life


I love you hotness!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

My bottle made it to Dallas with me on the plane i was stoked lol


----------



## ~StangChick~

Love you 2 girl with your beautiful eyes:hug:


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Show bound.... of course


----------



## hashbrown

Hash clan ########


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

hashbrown said:


> Hash clan ########


Y'all look so... normal lol beautiful family homie


----------



## jttar

Great family photo Hash. Not familiar with the young lady by the air filter.

Joe


----------



## hashbrown

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Y'all look so... normal lol beautiful family homie


 Normal you say........



jttar said:


> Great family photo Hash. Not familiar with the young lady by the air filter.
> 
> Joe


That's Al's little sister


----------



## jttar

Thanks Hash, now that you told me I can see the resemblance. Once again great looking family.


----------



## EckoMac

Me and my BFF in Tampa.


me at the Bucs game standing under the pirate ship. My seat was about 4 rows back from the field under this thing. Too bad they only scored once and I was buying beers so didn't get to hear the cannons. 


Me and my cousin Darin at Universal Stidios


And me and my Ma at Universal


----------



## ~StangChick~

great smile chickie!


----------



## EckoMac

That's the I've been drinking all weekend smile. LOL!
I wasn't sober in ANY of those pics.


----------



## ~StangChick~

yeah you got them relaxed eyes! lol


----------



## EckoMac

LMAO!
I went to Tampa for the football game. I drank from Friday night straight through to Monday morning. I'm pretty sure my liver packed up and went home by about Saturday evening. LOL!


----------



## ~StangChick~

haha, that's how ya do it!!


----------



## BluZoe

Here is my Blue Pit Zoe, she is one and she is my best friend for sure!!


----------



## ~StangChick~

Where's all the new peeps pics?


----------



## hashbrown

~StangChick~ said:


> Where's all the new peeps pics?


Where's the summer pics?


----------



## mftonwheels

Ok I'm new here I am.... 

1st pic is over a year old. The second is very recent and with my "Daddy's girl".


----------



## Kazi

*new too..*

Hi I'm new here also.. 
Nice Blue pit!!









And I like to go boating... kind of !


----------



## Oneofakind77

NEW Here?...
Why YES - "We"(Kane, Furry-Lil-Nugget-O-Luv & Me, his 'Hooman') Are!












































Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jttar

Actually Oneofakind77, this section of the forum is intended for pictures of the members instead of their dogs. Always nice to put a face with the name, well most of the time anyway, LOL.

Joe


----------



## Oneofakind77

jttar said:


> Actually Oneofakind77, this section of the forum is intended for pictures of the members instead of their dogs. Always nice to put a face with the name, well most of the time anyway, LOL.
> 
> Joe


Oops...Yeah, I kind of noticed that, after I posted (Tee-Hee). Here, is this better?









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jttar

Oneofakind77 said:


> Oops...Yeah, I kind of noticed that, after I posted (Tee-Hee). Here, is this better?


:clap: Perfect!


----------



## Borre97

I never saw this thread! 
let's fix it... here is one picture from last week .


----------



## jttar

Fantastic picture Borre! A couple of handsome boys for sure. You do know of course that Luca steals the picture though. It looks like he has grown already!

Joe


----------



## Borre97

jttar said:


> Fantastic picture Borre! A couple of handsome boys for sure. You do know of course that Luca steals the picture though. It looks like he has grown already!
> 
> Joe


Thanks Joe! Luca is already 9lbs and 20.5 in and he is a heart stealing professional! where ever we go, people wants to (at least) touch his hair! and I'm getting used to be on background.

Carlos


----------

